# COQ10 statistics



## alleysm

Looking for feed back on ladies who have results using coq10... please posts your stats (age, how long ttc, losses, etc) length of time on coq10 and what dosage. Cant wait to see everyones results!


----------



## Briss

age: 36
how long ttc: 2 years +
length of time on coq10: 6 months
dosage: 30-50 once a day
results: no BFP yet


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm 36 using the Ubiquinol form of coq10, 400mgx2/day for 2 months and I pair it with Vitamin E which I was told would help absorption. It's supposed to decrease egg abnormalities, decreasing risk of miscarriage, prevent downs and other developmental problems. So not sure if you'll get a BFP result soley based on CoQ10 but there is a study showing that it improves egg quality https://drewnesbitt.ca/coq10-fertility-super-supplement/
i suppose if the egg is good it's more likely to fully develop into a baby so it's really worth a try!


----------



## Watson101

I'll be interested to see these results from everyone.

age: 38
how long ttc: 3 years
length of time on coq10: 3 months
dosage: 500mg once a day
results: no BFP yet


----------



## alleysm

Maybe we can keep this thread alive long enough for some bfp's


----------



## alleysm

Me: 
age 37
TTC 2yr 6mo
dose 100mg 2x day... 200mg for hubs 1x day!!
Just started. So 2 weeks


----------



## Deco

me 44
DP 44

started TTC in 3/12 (this is our 4th cycle)

DP and I are each taking CoQ10 200mg x 2 day
started 2 months ago.

No bfp yet.


----------



## Blythe

Where do you ladies in the uk buy this....it seems quite expensive to me...!:wacko:


----------



## 2have4kids

https://naturalbiology.stores.yahoo.net/coq10400mg.html


----------



## alleysm

Anyone having side effects? Im in week 2 and have rash and diarrhea .. ugh!


----------



## 2have4kids

I think it's oil based so make sure you take it with a meal, or it'll slip through you leading to diarrhoea.


----------



## hockey24

age: 39
how long ttc: 18 months
length of time on coq10: 1 month
dosage: 200mg 3x a day
results: no BFP yet 

Going through 2nd IVF and doctor highly recommended. Stimming now so hopefully can report back good news at the end of the month!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Bettydraper

age: 39
how long ttc: 10 months
length of time on coq10: 2 months
dosage: 200mg 2x a day
results: BFP!!!!!


----------



## alleysm

Woo hoo betty!!!


----------



## PatTabs

Age: 36
TTC: 9 mths ( inc one MC at 12 weeks)
Length of time on CoQ10: 2 weeks
Dosage: 200mg x2 day

Good luck!!


----------



## alleysm

Well im down to 100mg once a day and hubs cant take it anymore at all. Bad side effects..


----------



## goldie66

age: 41
how long ttc: 13 mths
length of time on coq10: 2.5 months
dosage: 3 x 200mg once a day
results: BFP


Wishing you all the best of luck Ladies.xxx


----------



## alleysm

Yay goldie!! And you're at you halfway mark!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Goldie, I think I've just got a bfp too. Keeping fx till the doc confirms!
(supplements + softcups)


----------



## alleysm

This is def a positive 2have2!!! Fabulous!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## BklynChick74

age: 38
how long ttc: 13 months
length of time on coq10: 3 weeks
dosage: 200mg 2x a day

Will start dancing in when af decides she wants to show her face again. Will keep all posted


----------



## BklynChick74

BTW congrads to all the ladies who got :bfp::happydance: - definately gives me hope!


----------



## Kismo

hello there, just to let you know I used CoQ10 along with other things but the reason was mainly to regain health and vitality after breastfeeding for 18 months and my partner was life-threateningly ill, we switched to an organic diet lots of veg & fruit ,free range meat, etc. and a range of vitamins and supplements. I had a perfectly healthy unplanned natural pregnancy when I was 38 and gave birth at 39 years. At 40 I had another natural unplanned pregnancy which resulted in a missed miscarriage whilst I was breastfeeding my then 1 year old daughter. After this and my partner's illness we started to really change our eating habits etc. so I am thinking it is a combination of everything that I naturally got pregnant again age 41 and am currently 16 weeks with a healthy bubb ( combined first trimester testing gave me a 1 in 1141 chance of fetal abnormality/downs). Just to note, neither of us are drinkers or smokers - I have not drank alcohol for about 3.5years and have never smoked.

*age:* 41 (42 at delivery est. 5 Jan 2013)
*how long ttc:* have never actively tried for any length of time, thankfully has just happened.
*length of time on coq10:* started taking it to regain health and vitality August 2011 off and on until conceived April 2012
*dosage:* initially 120mg once a day for about 3 months, then stopped for a couple of months then in February 2012 started again on 30mg once or twice a day.


Just to note other things I took to regain health and vitality :- due to a few months of long cycles after my miscarriage I took agnus castus to regulate me again, which worked a treat after only a couple of months.
Chlorella to detoxify my body, on and off for at least 6 months
Vitamin C powder in fruit squash - approx 1000mg to 3000mg a few times a week
Vitamin B12 - helped with fatigue
B-complex
Vitamin D3
Multi-Vitamin
Cod Liver Oil / Flaxseed Oil on alternating days

The month we conceived my current pregnancy we both tried taking Maca to see what it would do for libido, etc. funnily enough - just gave us both a headache! Anyway that was the month I got pregnant anyway and only took it for a few days so doubt it was because of this.

hope this info is helpful to someone / anyone - thanks and take care and best wishes to everyone XX


----------



## 2have4kids

It was a chemical pregnancy...doc said that's still a good thing, means everything is working (got AF yesterday). We're onto IVF this month, very excited and keeping up my supplements for now.


----------



## alleysm

Sorry for the chemical.. but awesome news about the ivf this cycle!!


----------



## goldie66

2have4kids said:


> It was a chemical pregnancy...doc said that's still a good thing, means everything is working (got AF yesterday). We're onto IVF this month, very excited and keeping up my supplements for now.


Wishing you the best of luck Hun,you'll get your wee :baby:,stay positive,I also had a chemical before i got my :bfp:

Xxxx


----------



## alleysm

Goldie.. do you know what your having?


----------



## goldie66

alleysm said:


> Goldie.. do you know what your having?

Hi ya, yes we're having a wee :blue: :happydance:Xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Goldie :hugs: and huge congratulations. Healthy happy 9 months to you lady!!!!


----------



## Rose38

I am interested in this thread too.
37 (partner 33), Just started TTC

Taking Co-enqyme Q10 along with Royal Jelly and Wheat grass shots.
AMH has come back LOW at .93 (6.6) so here's hoping things improve and we all get our BFP..


----------



## alleysm

I am adding the smep (sperm meets egg plan) this cycle.. fingers crossed for all of us!!


----------



## cassie4cincy

I am 37. Took COQ10 1 month and got a BFP, but it ended in mc/cp at 5 weeks. I plan to continue taking it though as we were ttc for 5 months with no BFP.


----------



## Briss

cassie4cincy said:


> I am 37. Took COQ10 1 month and got a BFP, but it ended in mc/cp at 5 weeks. I plan to continue taking it though as we were ttc for 5 months with no BFP.

how much of COQ10 did you take?


----------



## cassie4cincy

Briss said:


> cassie4cincy said:
> 
> 
> I am 37. Took COQ10 1 month and got a BFP, but it ended in mc/cp at 5 weeks. I plan to continue taking it though as we were ttc for 5 months with no BFP.
> 
> how much of COQ10 did you take?Click to expand...

I took 200 mgs a day of COQ10 (as did DH). I also took EPO(up until O), soy iso, and B complex. I'm doing the same regime minus the soy this first cycle after my miscarriage. I will probably add the soy back once I get back to an actual full cycle.


----------



## moondust7

age: 37
how long ttc: 3 months
length of time on coq10: 1 week (just started! LOL)
dosage: 200mg twice a day (400mg total)
results: no BFP yet

Keep the stats coming! Great thread. Congrats on the BFP's!!


----------



## alleysm

Ok ladies! Anyone have any updates or new fertility experiments??? I just finished smep thia cycle.. damn that was alot of work! 3dpo and started progesterone yesterday ..


----------



## hockey24

I took coq10 for 1 month and DHEA for almost 3 months and I got my first BFP ever in July after IVF #2. It's still early but hoping this little bean holds strong!!


----------



## 2have4kids

hockey24 said:


> I took coq10 for 1 month and DHEA for almost 3 months and I got my first BFP ever in July after IVF #2. It's still early but hoping this little bean holds strong!!

Hockey, congratulations. Can I ask what your situation is? Age, do you have premature ovarian depletion or PCOS? Any fertility issues? Why did you decide to take DHEA?

I'm 36 and have been on the same regiment...coq10 400mg/2xday, DHEA 2x 50mg/day as they said this may help the premature ovarian depletion. I asked my doc for the DHEAS test and was right on the minimal levels. Have only been taking it for a few months but REALLY hoping it helps as we go in for IVF in Nov if no + before then. Haven't had side effects with either vitamins which is positive news, hoping my system needs the support and pushes out a quality eggie soon! Have a feeling my prob is not only with quantity but at this age and only 1 antral follie left, quality is very likely a huge issue. Thanks in advance for letting me know if this helped you in a similar way.


----------



## moondust7

Alleysm - ya the smep sounds exhausting! LOL (but so worth it!) I definitely think I'll try that out next month (taking a break from TTC this month). I'm really hoping the CoQ10 make a difference!!

Hockey - congrats!!!! 

2have4kids - I'm curious about DHEA too and how it helps / what it does.


----------



## chickenchaser

Question - If it improves egg quality what is the benefit of DH taking it? Thanks 
He already takes zinc, vitamin C and E. I take prenatal vitamin, extra folic acid and fish oil. Looking at taking coq10 as well.


----------



## 2have4kids

MOONDUST7... There's a good read about DHEA on this site: https://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/premature_ovaries.html and there are scientific studies posted on the lab's website here:
https://www.dhea.com/pages.php?pageid=9

The doctors at the Center for Human Reproduction seem to feel strongly enough to outwardly post about it. I got the DHEA through McPherson labs, this clinic gets their supply there as well. I would absolutely have my levels tested if I were you to ensure you're not boosting your testosterone too high. I've heard of women taking it and having side effects and wonder if they really need it in the first place. They seem to get facial acne and other stuff like that-to me that sounds like too much testosterone.

It's not legal yet in Canada yet, the government seems to feel that it has the ability to effect many adrenal hormone levels and because it's unpredictable on what hormone it'll effect. Both men and women lose testosterone among other hormones as they age and replacing with a supplement that may increase multiple hormones may help slow the aging process (loss of muscle, fertility etc).
When women ovulate progesterone levels increase so as we stop ovulating it plummets. Estrogen & FSH sky rockets trying to pump out more eggs. We can support our progesterone levels and avoid estrogen dominance through diet and keeping the weight off (and progesterone cream too).
https://www.livestrong.com/article/151965-preventing-estrogen-dominance/ 
https://www.livestrong.com/article/504574-estrogen-dominance-and-the-foods-to-avoid/ (SOY is known to cause infertility, I"m always baffled why women continue to try it).


----------



## tupi

2have4kids if is not legal in Canada how /from where did you buy it?
Thanks


----------



## hockey24

2have4kids said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> I took coq10 for 1 month and DHEA for almost 3 months and I got my first BFP ever in July after IVF #2. It's still early but hoping this little bean holds strong!!
> 
> Hockey, congratulations. Can I ask what your situation is? Age, do you have premature ovarian depletion or PCOS? Any fertility issues? Why did you decide to take DHEA?
> 
> I'm 36 and have been on the same regiment...coq10 400mg/2xday, DHEA 2x 50mg/day as they said this may help the premature ovarian depletion. I asked my doc for the DHEAS test and was right on the minimal levels. Have only been taking it for a few months but REALLY hoping it helps as we go in for IVF in Nov if no + before then. Haven't had side effects with either vitamins which is positive news, hoping my system needs the support and pushes out a quality eggie soon! Have a feeling my prob is not only with quantity but at this age and only 1 antral follie left, quality is very likely a huge issue. Thanks in advance for letting me know if this helped you in a similar way.Click to expand...

I was 39 when I started taking for reduced ovarian reserve. My doctor recommended to help with quality of eggs. I did end up with more antral follicles than ever before. Not sure why but if the, vitamins helped, hooray!


----------



## 2have4kids

tupi said:


> 2have4kids if is not legal in Canada how /from where did you buy it?
> Thanks

Mcpherson's Labs will send them through the mail anywhere international.
:thumbup:


----------



## BklynChick74

I have been lurking for some time and like many of you I am on CoQ10, DHEA, and several other supplements but I am thinking there can be to much of a good thing and seriously considering easing myself off of DHEA and a few others. I been dealing with a few side effects with the most annoying one of going to the bathroom every 2 hours through the day. I am just wondering if it is just me with the side effects of acne, a dull ache in my side and my back, as well as the constant going through the bathroom. 

BTW CONGRADS TO ALL THE LADIES WHO HAVE THEIR BFP. You ladies definately give me hope.


----------



## alleysm

Brklyn i started taking 290mg coq10 and had a rash and diarrhea i dropped to 100mg and side effects wheb away. I stopped everything except prenatal, coq10, folic acid.


----------



## BklynChick74

alleysm said:


> Brklyn i started taking 290mg coq10 and had a rash and diarrhea i dropped to 100mg and side effects wheb away. I stopped everything except prenatal, coq10, folic acid.

Thanks Alleysm - I was so bummed after my m/c a few months ok I think i was over zealous and just jumped on every band wagon but my body is telling me to cool it out so I think I am going to drop back the dosage like you and hope that is enough. A lil of everything is a better then nothing.


----------



## moondust7

2have4kids - thank you, thank you, thank you!! That was really helpful and a great amount of info. I'll take your advice and wait to take DHEA until I'm tested. I'm taking a break from TTC this month but will start again next month. We tried for 3 months, and then will try for 3-4 more, and then will head to test if no BFP before then. I'm guessing my testosterone levels might be ok if you say it can help cause acne... I *definitely* still get facial acne, especially the week before my period!! I always thought that was supposed to go away with the teenage years, but definitely not for me!! I haven't had any MC's (or chemicals or BFP's) yet, so I won't use the progesterone cream until I suspect I might need it or until I get tested. And I do stay away from soy!! I don't want to mess my chances up.

Chicken - CoQ10 is thought to help with sperm mobility... it makes the swimmers like Michael Phelps!! :D I'm taking 200mg 2x a day (400mg total) of CoQ10 and am giving my DH a 200mg CoQ10 in the morning with his multivitamin. 

Alleysm and BklynChick - ya I'm like you, after I ovulate I only take the Prenatal, Prenatal DHA, folic acid and a calcium. This month I will add in the CoQ10 too. Since I'm taking a break TTC for this cycle, I'm also taking vit C, vit E, and EPO, but will stop those when I ovulate next cycle!


----------



## alleysm

I dont know if any of you ladies bbt chart but it is extremely helpful and i highly suggest it. My first year ttc i was winging it all natural and got nothing. Once i started temping i realized that not only were we missing prime time i also had a short luteal phase. As you can see by my siggy three losses later (and a new dr) and i finally have a presciption for progesterone.


----------



## 2have4kids

hockey24 said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> I took coq10 for 1 month and DHEA for almost 3 months and I got my first BFP ever in July after IVF #2. It's still early but hoping this little bean holds strong!!
> 
> Hockey, congratulations. Can I ask what your situation is? Age, do you have premature ovarian depletion or PCOS? Any fertility issues? Why did you decide to take DHEA?
> 
> I'm 36 and have been on the same regiment...coq10 400mg/2xday, DHEA 2x 50mg/day as they said this may help the premature ovarian depletion. I asked my doc for the DHEAS test and was right on the minimal levels. Have only been taking it for a few months but REALLY hoping it helps as we go in for IVF in Nov if no + before then. Haven't had side effects with either vitamins which is positive news, hoping my system needs the support and pushes out a quality eggie soon! Have a feeling my prob is not only with quantity but at this age and only 1 antral follie left, quality is very likely a huge issue. Thanks in advance for letting me know if this helped you in a similar way.Click to expand...
> 
> I was 39 when I started taking for reduced ovarian reserve. My doctor recommended to help with quality of eggs. I did end up with more antral follicles than ever before. Not sure why but if the, vitamins helped, hooray!Click to expand...

Hockey, are you kidding? Really that's amazing. What were your antral counts before/after and what length of time/how much were you on it? Congrats on your BFP! 

I have 1 shown on the Feb ultrasound. I'll be asking what it looks like when they start u/snding me again for IVF. There better be lots bright as stars on the screen!


----------



## 2have4kids

Bklyn & moon, facial acne can also be caused by estrogen dominance. if your progesterone is low and your body is working hard to pump eggs out, estrogen levels will be high...not getting balanced out with enough progesterone. Google estrogen dominance, it's also the reason many women get cancer around the age of 50+. 15 - 20 years of estrogen dominance can def cause weight gain, breast cancer, infertility & a host of other problems: https://www.womenlivingnaturally.com/articlepage.php?id=72


I never knew what Suzanne Summers was on about all the time and now I sort of get it. I'd very much like to read one of her books one day. 

Highly recommend getting the day 3 estrodiol/FSH & day 21 progesterone test to see if this happening. We can help our bodies produce progesterone naturally https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/hormones-and-miscarriage/progesterone-research/how-to-increase-progesterone

Never thought getting old would be this complicated!!!! Lol ;)


----------



## alleysm

Thanks 2have! Great post!


----------



## BklynChick74

2have4kids said:


> Bklyn & moon, facial acne can also be caused by estrogen dominance. if your progesterone is low and your body is working hard to pump eggs out, estrogen levels will be high...not getting balanced out with enough progesterone. Google estrogen dominance, it's also the reason many women get cancer around the age of 50+. 15 - 20 years of estrogen dominance can def cause weight gain, breast cancer, infertility & a host of other problems: https://www.womenlivingnaturally.com/articlepage.php?id=72
> 
> 
> I never knew what Suzanne Summers was on about all the time and now I sort of get it. I'd very much like to read one of her books one day.
> 
> Highly recommend getting the day 3 estrodiol/FSH & day 21 progesterone test to see if this happening. We can help our bodies produce progesterone naturally https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/hormones-and-miscarriage/progesterone-research/how-to-increase-progesterone
> 
> Never thought getting old would be this complicated!!!! Lol ;)


This is a great article and I thank you for sharing. I never had acne before the supplements but there are some other things on there that have peaked my interest. So I am definitely reading this.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi allysm, I do bbt chart. I'm not super accurate about it. i use the opk's to predict the o because by the time my temp goes up I've already o'd. I use it primarily in the second phase to see if my temp goes down around AF if I'm suspecting that i'm pregnant. While I was on chlomid I had 2 cycles that I could swear I was preggers, just symptoms of all the hormones.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls. 

Age: 41 (husband:31)
TTC: 3rd month but 1st really trying (last 2 months pathetic attempts with 1bd per month due to food poisoning and being a new mummy)
Supplements: 120 coenzymeQ10, 5mg folic acid, prenatals and high quality marine oil. 3 x green tea per day for ewcm (works amazingly well)

I have a gorgeous 10 month old baby girl but previously suffered miscarriage and was tested by Mr Taranissi to have killer cell issues, with markers for RA as an autoimmune issue. I need clexane, aspirin, progesterone and steroids during pregnancy. I started taking coenzyme Q10 after reading it on this forum and it seems to have had the added welcome side effect of reducing joint pain. Ive googled COQ10 and found a lot of articles suggesting that killer cells are affected by it, reducing abnormal killer cell activity. Im going to speak to my dr about this as I have a feeling that my inflammation (linked to autoimmune) might have benefitted from this supplement, which might reduce my chances of miscarriage. Here's hoping.


----------



## Em J

Hi

I've just read your post and wanted to wish you the very best of luck with your IVF referral. I had IVF two years ago and have a wonderful 18 mth old son.

Love Em


----------



## moondust7

Hi all :)

Alleysm - I don't bbt chart... yet... but I know it's a good idea. I do use OPK's (have for the past 2 months). I know that OPK's predict but don't confirm ovulation like the change in bbt, but for now the prediction info is good enough for me, since I'm worried that bbt charting might stress me out a little bit. I'm slowly adding more things to my TTC plan and trying not to do too much at once. My cycles are very regular (28 days) and the OPK's showed positives on CD14 the first month and CD15 the next month. The tests show the gradual increase in LH before the surge, so I really liked that. I do take mental note of my CM, and feel hotter when I ovulate (or am supposed to ovulate, according to the OPK!) and for a few days afterwards, so I'm using my body queues for now. I will definitely start bbt charting after another 2-3 months of trying if no bfp. 

2have4kids - thanks for the info re acne. I always get it a few days before and during the start of AF. Another thing I've noticed is that I get it more when I take vitamins with iron (GRRR prenatals!!). If/when I go to a fertility specialist in a few months, I'll make sure to ask for the day-21 test. If I get a chemical pregnancy or start MC'ing, I'll definitely start taking progesterone!!

NatoPMT - Hi! If you don't mind me asking, what were the markers that you had for RA? My mom (she's 69) just got RA within the past year, and I have had iritis (my eyes get really bloodshot and I have to use steroid eye drops to calm it down) the past 4 years. Iritis can be caused from allergies, the environment (it's VERY hot and dry where I live, and I only got iritis when I moved here 5 years ago, so I'm thinking that it's more likely caused by where I live), other personal factors, or it can be a sign of an autoimmune disease. I know I very well could get RA since my mother has it, but for now I have no issues other than my eye, and I'm hoping it's just the environment.

As far as CoQ10 stats go, I upped my dosage to 400mg (200mg twice a day - once in the morning with breakfast, and once in the afternoon with a snack). So far, no side effects, and I'm still happily taking it! :)


----------



## NatoPMT

Just to add to my previous post, this is my 3rd month of taking CoQ10

Moondust, interesting you mention your eye. I have bloodshot eyes which have gotten worse in the last 4-5 years - since I have been taking CoQ10, the redness has dramatically reduced and I wondered if it was to do with the supplement. I know its a sign of inflammation but spoke to my optician who just changed my contacts last year and it didnt help, but Im due to see her again so will discuss. I stopped eating sugar about 5 months ago as i had a problem with it and that helped slightly, but the joint pain and eye redness have both improved with CoQ10, not sure how long it took but I just noticed one day both had got so much better. 

Sorry to hear your mum has RA - horrible condition, my mum had it too, but recently tested negative for it, after a positive test 10 years ago. The markers for RA were within the specific levels of killer cell activity that I was tested for. It was well over a year ago now and i stupidly gave my letters from Mr Taranissi to the hospital in my pregnancy book after i had Eloise, and now have to put a claim for access to medical records to get them back so i dont have them to hand, but from memory, it was the levels of CD56 killer cell interacting with another which i forget that suggests pre-RA immune activity. I wasnt informed of this, but I found it while googling medical papers on killer cells (marker for Early Pregnancy Hysteria). Ive spoken to my GP and she just said to get the letters back and she would prescribe the steroids for me during pregnancy, and i also have to get tested for RA by the NHS. There's nothing medically advised apart from the fact I need steroids for mc prevention, and thats not even definite, Mr T just throws everything at you, and his techniques seem to work. Mr T tests blood and not even uterine killer cell activity, which in itself leaves question marks. 

Has the coQ10 helped your eyes at all that you've noticed? I assume not. Have you had any need to have fertility testing for killer cell activity?

Edt just read back to check and seen you have only been taking for a short period. I will await any eye improvement reports with great interest. I would also look into taking low dose aspirin after you get a bfp, it helps with blood flow etc, but it also reduces abnormal killer cell activity. Even if you dont know you have immune issues, it is more routinely given to pregnant women by the NHS now, when just a few years ago GP's were reluctant to agree to it


----------



## BklynChick74

I am relived to see I am not the only one charting. I don;t think i would be consistent with charting first thing in the morning. And i have read that by the time your temp. changes you have more then likely already released an egg and you might have missed the boat. Like many of you I have been relying on OPK's which have worked for me so far. I been using internet cheapies. I have dramtically reduced alot of the supplements i have been taking and now I just stick with CoQ-10, pre-natals, and Maca Root while rotating the other supplements. My acne has started to retreat and a lot of other side effects have started to subside. My cycle is finally back on track and I am just hoping for the BFP before the end of the year. I have been on CoQ-10 offically for a little over two months now.


----------



## moondust7

NatoPMT, Interesting that your eyes get bloodshot too. Mine get really bad when it is hot out... where I live we routinely have *weeks* of temperatures around 105 F (40.6 C) in the summer... yesterday it got up to 102 degrees (38.8 C). Yuck. It's not just the temperature though - the humidity usually stays at about 10-15%, so that doesn't help at all. I have noticed that if I go somewhere hot that has a high humidity, my eyes aren't as bad. While I do think that the weather has a lot to do with my eye problems, the ophthamologist did ask if RA runs in my family, as that could be the underlying cause. I will definitely let you know if I see a difference in my eye and the need for steroid eye drops (I had to use them again today b/c of the heat spell we're having) after taking CoQ10 for a while! The only caveat is that my eye always gets better when the weather cools down, so it will be hard to tell if my eye is getting better this fall as the tempertatures drop, or if it's b/c of the CoQ10. 

Wow, that's so interesting that your mum had RA but then tested negative for it!! That's great news. That definitely gives me hope that maybe, hopefully, I can keep it away with good nutrition and exercise....

Ah I'm so sorry you have to go to so much trouble to get your test results back. Hope your tests go well! I have only been trying for 3 months now. This would be the 4th month, but we are not trying this month (actively preventing, actually) but will try again next month. 

Thanks for the post and hope you have a great weekend!! :flower:


----------



## moondust7

BklynChick, That's great to hear you have been able to reduce your supplements and have seen positive results!! I think I will just be sticking with CoQ10, prenatals & folic acid for now too. Hope you get a BFP soon too!! :dust:


----------



## alleysm

Hello ladies ive discovered some very good research on quality coq10 supplements and found that kaneka is top notch so look on your ingredients labels of your brand for kaneka. Their website also has a list of the brand labels that use kaneka. Just fyi!!


----------



## NatoPMT

can you post a link please alleysm?


----------



## alleysm

www.kanekaqh.com. got to kanekaQH products link. It eill show you the brand labels. For me i use puritans pride for some of my supplements so i was glad to see them on the list. Just double check your ingredients labels amd make sure


----------



## chickenchaser

I've just ordered Drs Best they are on the list. XXX


----------



## Bonnie1990

age: 39
how long ttc: 8 cycles
length of time on coq10: 6 cycles
dosage: started at 600mg/day but became hypoglycemic and dropped to 400mg/day with no s/e
results: no BFP yet


----------



## BklynChick74

OK ladies i am just checking into say I got my :bfp: two days ago. I am planning on continuing my routine into the second trimester


----------



## alleysm

Awesome!!! Soooo excited for you! !!


----------



## BklynChick74

Thank you allesym - I am officially petrified :cry::cry:


----------



## alleysm

I know you are sweetie.. i would be too. The losses linger but im sure in no time you will see a little dot in the ultrasound and hear a flicker :) :) keep me updated :)


----------



## BklynChick74

Most definitely - I see your one of the few on here that doesn't keep a journal


----------



## alleysm

No i dont. Its too depressing for me to journal and with my statistics im not going to pretend everything is glitter and unicorns.. i have a slim chance and i know it. Dont get me wrong, i still cling to a few specs of glitter .. lol..


----------



## BklynChick74

alleysm said:


> No i dont. Its too depressing for me to journal and with my statistics im not going to pretend everything is glitter and unicorns.. i have a slim chance and i know it. Dont get me wrong, i still cling to a few specs of glitter .. lol..[/QUOTEI
> 
> love the glitter and unicorns - but i guess we can keep in touch here and I am sure not all hope is loss. I try not to sound corny so I won't say the dumb stuff other ppl say when to you when you are TTC - so i will just say i will be in touch :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Briss

Briss said:


> age: 36
> how long ttc: 2 years +
> length of time on coq10: 6 months
> dosage: 30-50 once a day
> results: no BFP yet

Just to update my statistics:

age: 36
how long ttc: 2 years +
length of time on coq10: 8 months
dosage: 6 months on 30-50 a day + 2 months on 300 a day
FSH: high 14.3
results: no BFP yet


----------



## alleysm

Throwing some glitter your way briss


----------



## BklynChick74

Briss said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> age: 36
> how long ttc: 2 years +
> length of time on coq10: 6 months
> dosage: 30-50 once a day
> results: no BFP yet
> 
> Just to update my statistics:
> 
> age: 36
> how long ttc: 2 years +
> length of time on coq10: 8 months
> dosage: 6 months on 30-50 a day + 2 months on 300 a day
> FSH: high 14.3
> results: no BFP yetClick to expand...


:dust::dust::dust:times a million your way


----------



## Juniperjules

Ladies, I've never heard of this CoQ10??? I've had a quick look on the net & can see its got something to do with reducing free radicals etc & it sounds like it can improve egg quality?? 
Is this something u can just decide to take without checking with a doctor? I'm almost 38 & TTC #1 with OH who is 44. I'm keen to do anything that might improve our odds.... Are there any reasons NOT to take it? Or is it basically something that anyone can take to improve cell quality etc?? 

Am gonna do some research myself but I'm certain you girls can give me the low-down better than any website! ; ) 

Cheers..


----------



## Bonnie1990

It's my understanding that anyone can take it. It won't harm anything. That said I did notice that 600mg a day affected my blood sugar so I dropped to 400 with any difficulty. It may have not been an issue if I took it throughout the day but I'm bad to remember so took it all at once. 
:dust:


----------



## BklynChick74

I agree with Bonnie - I just started taking it without my doctors advice to improve egg quality - although to see the maximum benefits they say you need to take it for 3 months. It's great to help out with alot of other things as well as egg quality. I only take 400 mil a day. Once in the morning and once at night and have had no negative side effects.


----------



## hockey24

I actually just spoke to my FS this morning and while he said to continue taking the COQ10, he did not have any knowledge of its benefits. But it can't do any harm - so why not. He did highly recommend 75mg of micronized DHEA at least 3 months prior to conception to help with eqq quality.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I just started taking coq10 a little over a month ago, along with a bunch of other things including wheatgrass tablets, royal jelly tablets, Calcium/magnesium/zinc. I had also recently started taking B-12 and B-100 complex before that. I've built up to taking about 2-300mg of it a day. The brand I am taking says it is "high absorbency" so I'm not sure how much I should be taking.

I am about to O and I have noticed a ton of EWCM--more than I've ever noticed in my whole history of TTC and I didn't have to dig for it either. The amounts I've noticed in the past have been pretty scanty in comparison.

I'm not sure if coq10 had anything to do with that, or the other stuff I'm taking but I've noticed a huge difference. I just hope it leads to a BFP one day.


----------



## moondust7

CaliDreaming said:


> I just started taking coq10 a little over a month ago, along with a bunch of other things including wheatgrass tablets, royal jelly tablets, Calcium/magnesium/zinc. I had also recently started taking B-12 and B-100 complex before that. I've built up to taking about 2-300mg of it a day. The brand I am taking says it is "high absorbency" so I'm not sure how much I should be taking.
> 
> I am about to O and I have noticed a ton of EWCM--more than I've ever noticed in my whole history of TTC and I didn't have to dig for it either. The amounts I've noticed in the past have been pretty scanty in comparison.
> 
> I'm not sure if coq10 had anything to do with that, or the other stuff I'm taking but I've noticed a huge difference. I just hope it leads to a BFP one day.

Cali - Oh how interesting!! I started taking CoQ10 about a month and a half ago. Last cycle was my first month taking it and I noticed a TON of EWCM. I was also drinking whole milk, green tea and taking EPO to help with EWCM, but I had taken those in the months before and had some increase, but last month I noticed more EWCM than ever too!!! So, although I hadn't heard that CoQ10 helps to increase CM, I really suspect it did for me too. Like you said, it could have been other things you (or I) were taking that helped increase the EWCM, but I just find it interesting that the month I started taking CoQ10, I had lots more EWCM. So, I do think it played a role!! Good to know someone else had the same experience. Good luck to you and lots of :dust:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Thanks for sharing moondust! It does seem likely that the coq10 was responsible for the increase. I wish I knew for sure because the coq10 is so much easier to take than the wheatgrass!


----------



## alleysm

This thread has been quiet. Anyone have any updates? 

Afm - hsg scheduled for this morning.. 4weeks on new kaneka coq10.. thats about it for me!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Nothing much is going on with me. I have my first appointment with a FS next Thursday. I'm relieved and anxious at the same time.

This will be my second month taking coq10. I've upped my dose to 800 mg a day. I found a buy one get one free sale on 400 mg capsules so I take it twice a day. 

Last month I ovulated a tad bit early. My cycles are usually 27-31 days long, most often 30 days. Last cycle was 27 days. I'm not sure if coq10 caused that. When I conceived dd my cycles were closer to 27-28 days so I hope this is a good sign.


----------



## alleysm

I o'd cd 12 last cycle my norm is cd 16.. i temp and use opks. Do you?


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi Ladies :flower:

I take 300mg/day and started about 2 months ago. No luck so far but it's supposed to take 3 months for it to make any difference as it takes 3 months for eggs to mature. Alleysm, hope your HSG goes well :thumbup:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yes I have a CBFM. I temp from time to time but I'm not consistent with it. I


----------



## 2have4kids

alleysm said:


> This thread has been quiet. Anyone have any updates?
> 
> Afm - hsg scheduled for this morning.. 4weeks on new kaneka coq10.. thats about it for me!

Preggers! :happydance:


----------



## BklynChick74

congrads 2have4kids - if I am not mistaken aren't you a May baby haver - if that makes sense, How long was you on coq10 for


----------



## CaliDreaming

2have4kids said:


> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> This thread has been quiet. Anyone have any updates?
> 
> Afm - hsg scheduled for this morning.. 4weeks on new kaneka coq10.. thats about it for me!
> 
> Preggers! :happydance:Click to expand...

Congratulations!!! I definitely would like the details.


----------



## 2have4kids

BklynChick74 said:


> congrads 2have4kids - if I am not mistaken aren't you a May baby haver - if that makes sense, How long was you on coq10 for

Hi BklnCHick, my due date is June 6 but someone told me that many 1st babies are 2 weeks late. So it's a JuneBUG!

I've been on CoQ10 since ~march. But I've added 4 antioxidents that have excellent benefits to fertility lately so I'm not sure what the change was about. I can kind of list some things I feel helped:


Out of 15 months the last 4 we used softcups and 2 of those months were BFP

Added *resveratrol*(found out its a powerful anti-inflammatory, *L-Aginine*, *Inositol* (actually the better more absorbable Myo-Inositol is the main ingredient-bottle says Inositol) and *N-Acetyl Cysteine*. I'm still taking them through pregnancy (check out the links that I've put on the words) as they're proven really effectively to prevent m/c and help the fetal growth. 

I was also on *DHEA* for 4 months.

All that on top of my regular supplements:B6, D, C, E, folic acid, EPO, royal jelly, omega 3/6/9 oil & probiotics.

You should see my medicine cabinet, it's getting smaller now that I finally go the BFP but wow, pretty much a drugstore in my bathroom!:wacko:

::dust: to you guys!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

CaliDreaming said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> This thread has been quiet. Anyone have any updates?
> 
> Afm - hsg scheduled for this morning.. 4weeks on new kaneka coq10.. thats about it for me!
> 
> Preggers! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!!! I definitely would like the details.Click to expand...

Cali I was SO sick when I found out I was actually at home off work that day. Decided to waste another test (had done one a few days previous and was BFN) and there it was, a line, not the brightest, but it was there! I was worried because in the 4 days I took HPT's they weren't getting darker but the bloods confirmed the HCG was doubling. Nose congestion like you wouldn't believe. Apparently your vessels dilate & you produce more blood. Not sore BB's this time which threw me off completely. I NEVER get sore BB's unless preggers (at least with the June chemical). I was truly shocked and cried most of the day. But very happy & hoping it's a sticky bean.


----------



## CaliDreaming

2have4kids said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> This thread has been quiet. Anyone have any updates?
> 
> Afm - hsg scheduled for this morning.. 4weeks on new kaneka coq10.. thats about it for me!
> 
> Preggers! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!!! I definitely would like the details.Click to expand...
> 
> Cali I was SO sick when I found out I was actually at home off work that day. Decided to waste another test (had done one a few days previous and was BFN) and there it was, a line, not the brightest, but it was there! I was worried because in the 4 days I took HPT's they weren't getting darker but the bloods confirmed the HCG was doubling. Nose congestion like you wouldn't believe. Apparently your vessels dilate & you produce more blood. Not sore BB's this time which threw me off completely. I NEVER get sore BB's unless preggers (at least with the June chemical). I was truly shocked and cried most of the day. But very happy & hoping it's a sticky bean.Click to expand...

Congrats!! Hope you have a healthy and happy nine months! :baby:


----------



## moondust7

2have4kids - congrats!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!
and BklynChick - congrats to you too!!!!
H&H 9 months to you both!!

2have4kids - just curious what your dose was for Inositol? And where did you get the L-Aginine and N-Acetyl Cysteine? I've seen resveratrol everywhere (Costco, drugstores, health food stores), so I know that's easy to come by. And so it sounds like none of them (including Inositol) are bad to keep taking after the BFP? 

AFM - I am on my 2nd month of taking CoQ10. I took 200mg the first week, upped it to 400mg the next 4 weeks, and have been taking 600mg the past couple weeks (and will continue to take 600mg). I wish this was my 3rd month on it! LOL So far, so good. No side effects. My DH is taking 200mg CoQ10. I am considering ordering some buckwheat farinetta (good source of Inositol) next month if no BFP this month. I'm in the TWW right now... only a few days left :-D


----------



## moondust7

Also, hi Alleysm, CaliDreaming, and GreenOrchid!

Alleysm - just curious... how many months have you been taking CoQ10? Good luck with the HSG.

Cali - Good luck with the FS appt. That's great to hear your last cycle got back to 27 days where you like it to be! 

GreenOrchid - This is my 2nd month on CoQ10 too... I wish it were the third. LOL.


----------



## alleysm

Whoot!! 2have!!! Yay!!!! 

Hsg lawd that shit hurt!! Left is completely blocked at the uterus. Right is open ..ugh!


----------



## CaliDreaming

alleysm said:


> Whoot!! 2have!!! Yay!!!!
> 
> Hsg lawd that shit hurt!! Left is completely blocked at the uterus. Right is open ..ugh!

Sorry about your left tube, but it's good to know your right is open. You only need one! I bet you're glad that's over with!


----------



## 2have4kids

moondust7 said:


> 2have4kids - congrats!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!
> and BklynChick - congrats to you too!!!!
> H&H 9 months to you both!!
> 
> 2have4kids - just curious what your dose was for Inositol? And where did you get the L-Aginine and N-Acetyl Cysteine? I've seen resveratrol everywhere (Costco, drugstores, health food stores), so I know that's easy to come by. And so it sounds like none of them (including Inositol) are bad to keep taking after the BFP?
> 
> AFM - I am on my 2nd month of taking CoQ10. I took 200mg the first week, upped it to 400mg the next 4 weeks, and have been taking 600mg the past couple weeks (and will continue to take 600mg). I wish this was my 3rd month on it! LOL So far, so good. No side effects. My DH is taking 200mg CoQ10. I am considering ordering some buckwheat farinetta (good source of Inositol) next month if no BFP this month. I'm in the TWW right now... only a few days left :-D

Hi moondust, I got the antioxidants at my local organic store. You could probably either find them at whole foods or online. The NHS studies that I linked in the original post show huge benefits taking them while pregnant. I can't remember the exact dose-at work right now but I take 4 L-arginine pills/day (prob 500mg each) and the others I only take 1/day.

Dose of CoQ10 was 800 mg, 400 twice/day. My naturopath doc said if you get the light headed effect, reduce the dose. The other antioxidents I learned about through that NSH study website and this little article:
https://drfiona.whitelotusclinic.ca/2011/03/natural-treatments-for-autoimmune-infertility-concerns/

You're in your tww? My fx for you, I hope this is your month!!!


----------



## alleysm

moondust7 said:


> Also, hi Alleysm, CaliDreaming, and GreenOrchid!
> 
> Alleysm - just curious... how many months have you been taking CoQ10? Good luck with the HSG

This is my 4th week on kaneka coq10. Before that i had been on it for two months i think!


----------



## alleysm

I take l-arginine too. I will have to look up the others. Right now im 300mg coq, 1000 l-arg, prenatal, 1000 biotin, 400 folic acid.


----------



## cassie4cincy

Congrats, 2have4!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

I also am PREGNANT!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:I have been taking the coq10 and also been giving it to hubby because I read a couple studies the energized the sperm.


----------



## alleysm

Yay cassie!!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congratulations Cassie! How long did you take coq10??


----------



## GreenOrchid

*Alleysm*, sorry to hear about the blocked tube, and also the pain of the hsg. I'm probably going to have mine in Nov.

*Moondust* - Don't we all wish we'd been taking CoQ10 for a bit longer!! But the good thing is we are now and hopefully it will lead to our BFPs soon.

Congrats to all the CoQ10 bfps!

Both of my fertility specialists (I'm seeing two due to my wonky health insurance...long story) didn't have much to say about the CoQ10, and one had never heard of its fertility benefits, but they both said it couldn't hurt and they are fine with me continuing to take it. I would like to look into adding L-arginine, but it seems like I already take so damn many supplements each day :wacko:


----------



## CaliDreaming

GreenOrchid said:


> *Alleysm*, sorry to hear about the blocked tube, and also the pain of the hsg. I'm probably going to have mine in Nov.
> 
> *Moondust* - Don't we all wish we'd been taking CoQ10 for a bit longer!! But the good thing is we are now and hopefully it will lead to our BFPs soon.
> 
> Congrats to all the CoQ10 bfps!
> 
> Both of my fertility specialists (I'm seeing two due to my wonky health insurance...long story) didn't have much to say about the CoQ10, and one had never heard of its fertility benefits, but they both said it couldn't hurt and they are fine with me continuing to take it. I would like to look into adding L-arginine,* but it seems like I already take so damn many supplements each day* :wacko:

I hear you! I take so many supplements now that I'm not adding any more unless the evidence about it is really compelling.


----------



## 2blue lines

I just ordered it ill let u know. I'm going to do IUI


----------



## moondust7

alleysm said:


> Whoot!! 2have!!! Yay!!!!
> 
> Hsg lawd that shit hurt!! Left is completely blocked at the uterus. Right is open ..ugh!

Alleysm - oh I'm so sorry that hurt and that one is blocked. :hugs: We only need one though, so that is great the right on is open!! Lots of :dust:


----------



## moondust7

2have4kids said:


> Hi moondust, I got the antioxidants at my local organic store. You could probably either find them at whole foods or online. The NHS studies that I linked in the original post show huge benefits taking them while pregnant. I can't remember the exact dose-at work right now but I take 4 L-arginine pills/day (prob 500mg each) and the others I only take 1/day.
> 
> Dose of CoQ10 was 800 mg, 400 twice/day. My naturopath doc said if you get the light headed effect, reduce the dose. The other antioxidents I learned about through that NSH study website and this little article:
> https://drfiona.whitelotusclinic.ca/2011/03/natural-treatments-for-autoimmune-infertility-concerns/
> 
> You're in your tww? My fx for you, I hope this is your month!!!

Thanks for the link!!! Just read through it. My eyes have inflammation (they get really bloodshot), and I have to use steroid eyedrops to ease it. I also have back and sciatic nerve pain (so I do lots of yoga and walking). I will be focusing on lowering inflammation with my diet now too - really good information there. Thank you so much. And thanks for the info on dosages!!! :flower:


----------



## moondust7

Cassie, congrats!!!! Great news!!! How long did you take it?

GreenOrchid and Cali - Same... I take so many supps!!! But it will be worth it if they help us! I have a lot of hope for the CoQ10!


----------



## cassie4cincy

Thank you Ladies!

Calli and Moondust, I took it 2 different months. I got a BFP both months that I took it but I miscarried the first time. I actually only take it up to ovulation to strengthen my eggs. I also gave to hubby both of those months up until ovulation as well because I read some studies that said that it can energize sperm.


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies,

I posted back in July having just started on coq10 and actually dropped to 100mg a day. I really don't know if it it's the magic pill but just got my BFP a few days ago, the sixth month after a MC and have only been taking this with the daily folic acid (for info I'm 36).

Still slowly sinking in really, wishing you all lots of :dust: and to ask any of the ladies who also got their BFPs if you are still taking it and for how long do you intend to?


----------



## BklynChick74

pattabs said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i posted back in july having just started on coq10 and actually dropped to 100mg a day. I really don't know if it it's the magic pill but just got my bfp a few days ago, the sixth month after a mc and have only been taking this with the daily folic acid (for info i'm 36).
> 
> Still slowly sinking in really, wishing you all lots of :dust: And to ask any of the ladies who also got their bfps if you are still taking it and for how long do you intend to?

congratulations!!!!


----------



## alleysm

Pattabs!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Congrats PatTabs! This stuff works!


----------



## 2blue lines

cassie4cincy said:


> Congrats, 2have4!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I also am PREGNANT!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:I have been taking the coq10 and also been giving it to hubby because I read a couple studies the energized the sperm.

Congrats!!!! That's amazing!!! I just bought some. How long did u take it?


----------



## CaliDreaming

PatTabs said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I posted back in July having just started on coq10 and actually dropped to 100mg a day. I really don't know if it it's the magic pill but just got my BFP a few days ago, the sixth month after a MC and have only been taking this with the daily folic acid (for info I'm 36).
> 
> Still slowly sinking in really, wishing you all lots of :dust: and to ask any of the ladies who also got their BFPs if you are still taking it and for how long do you intend to?

Congratulations PatTabs!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!! :) 

It's so hard to tell if any one thing works, but with all the bfps in this thread it seems like it must have something to do with it. It seems that the keys to TTC over 35 is doing a lot of good things for your body over a period of time and not stressing out.


----------



## moondust7

Congrats PatTabs!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

CaliDreaming said:


> PatTabs said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I posted back in July having just started on coq10 and actually dropped to 100mg a day. I really don't know if it it's the magic pill but just got my BFP a few days ago, the sixth month after a MC and have only been taking this with the daily folic acid (for info I'm 36).
> 
> Still slowly sinking in really, wishing you all lots of :dust: and to ask any of the ladies who also got their BFPs if you are still taking it and for how long do you intend to?
> 
> Congratulations PatTabs!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!! :)
> 
> It's so hard to tell if any one thing works, but with all the bfps in this thread it seems like it must have something to do with it. It seems that the keys to TTC over 35 is doing a lot of good things for your body over a period of time and not stressing out.Click to expand...

I like that CaliDreaming! "It seems that the keys to TTC over 35 is doing a lot of good things for your body over a period of time and not stressing out"


----------



## 2have4kids

Cassy YAY baby! Moondust, I've done so much reading, if it benefits anyone else in anyway possible I'm thankful. My docs all chalk the supplement stuff up to a load of bunk and told me not to take anything. Had I listened I feel I'd be $8,000 out of pocket next month for IVF, them the richer. Ally, wishing you tubular magic and hoping for the ladies here some serious baby :dust:


----------



## moondust7

Hi all!!

2have4kids - your posts are so helpful. I truly appreciate them. I am definitely a believer in vitamins & supplements helping to give us a boost in areas where we're deficient. There's not a whole lot of difference between some supps and some medicines (especially herbs)!!! I've heard that inositol is almost like a natural form of Clomid. 

AFM - I got a BFP this weekend!!! This was my 2nd month taking CoQ10. I really do think that it helped, even though I had only been on it 2 months. I'm still in a little bit of shock but very excited.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Oh wow Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## alleysm

Whoo hoo moondust!! This thread is hopping with bfps!!


----------



## PatTabs

Congrats moon dust!! :happydance:


----------



## BklynChick74

Wonderful news Moondust. A happy and healthy 9 months and may your first trimester go by with no MS


----------



## here_we_r

Hi guys.
I found this thread from another thread. LOL...Also I know moondust (Congrats girl).

Just wanted to chime in here. I took COQ10 for about a month and half. I then got off for no reason of course. I don't know why I thought I would be one of those one month girls. Anyways..I started back on it yesterday.

So glad to see all the bfps. Congratulations girls. I hope the rest of us can follow in your steps.


----------



## Feline

age: 39
how long ttc: Approx 7 months
length of time on coq10: about 2/3 months
dosage: 200mg once a day
results: Got preggo about 2/3 months after taking it every day...could be total coincidence, but I started taking it because felt I needed all the help I could get, and the research was convincing.

Good luck and baby dust to you!!xx


----------



## alleysm

Feline- thanks for the post! The research is very convincing!! And it cant hurt taking it either! Did you continue taking it after your bfp?


----------



## FireBaby

I'm going to start Coq10 this month - I just ordered the Mercola branded one - its called ubiquitol or something. Have any of you heard of Ubiquitol? Or taken it? 
I guess I'll start with 100mg and see how it feels.....and hope it has some results. Does anyone know if it matters when in your cycle you decide to take it?


----------



## alleysm

Firebaby- coq10 or ubiquinol on of the best is kaneka. You can go to kanekaq10.com and it will show you a list of brands that use kaneka. I personally just switched to kaneka ubiquinol. Start it anytime just make sure you take it everyday!


----------



## moondust7

BklynChick and Feline - Congrats!!! and H&H 9 months to you two!!

Hi Here - definitely start it up again!! I took 200mg the first week, upped it to 400mg for a few weeks and then took 600mg for this cycle. I stopped at the BFP.

Hi Cali, Alley and PatTabs!

Fire - I think one kind of CoQ10 is supposed to be more absorbable, but I just bought the NatureMade brand and that seemed to be fine. I'm sure the one you got is good.


----------



## alleysm

Also US ladies. I tried the brand sold at walmart.. gave me very bad diharrea and rash! Just fyi!!


----------



## FireBaby

moondust - thanks for the tip and CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: on the BFP. So excited for you.:cloud9::cloud9:

and Ally thanks for the heads up on the bad Walmart Coq10 - I definitely think that the quality between different brands is huge, that even if active ingredients look the same it might not be the same.

I'm gonna give DH 100mg a day and I'm gonna start on 100mg and build up to 200mg or more if I can stomach it.


----------



## here_we_r

Yea. Thanks for the tip girls.
I've been doing the Liquid. It's so expensive but It's so hard for me to swallow pills if they are not small.


----------



## NR3

Hi ladies!
Thanks for all the info here, very helpful!

Congratulations to all pregnant girls! H&H months to come!

Those of you who take CoQ10 for a longer period - do you have any side effects? Skin? Eyes? In the other thread there were some comments but here we see only the positive side, so I was wondering if any of you ever had an issue.

I'm affraid to take a big amount of it, I just started with 60 mg, today 2x60 mg.



here_we_r said:


> Yea. Thanks for the tip girls.
> I've been doing the Liquid. It's so expensive but It's so hard for me to swallow pills if they are not small.

Tell me about it, my pills are enormous! Next time I'm buying another brand, that's for sure!


----------



## Briss

I was taking only 30 a day for several months cos was slightly cautious but then a few months ago I increased it to 300 a day and did not notice any side effects. the positive effect was that my FSH got down to 8 which is amazing


----------



## alleysm

I take 300 a day and the pills i buy are very small. About one third the size of my prenatal!


----------



## here_we_r

Alley: I'm being a total lazy bum...tell me again which ones you are taking. When I get to the bottom of this one I may switch depending on the size. I like the idea you said yours were small. This darn liquid been running me almost 40.00 from Amazon. Maybe that's one of the reasons I took it a month and a half before :rofl:

So I've been doing 200mg. No side effects here. At least none I can surely attribute to CoQ10.


----------



## alleysm

Haha! I take a kaneka blend. I bought mine from puritans pride as they were on the list in the kaneka website. For the websites just add .com :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

NR3 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Thanks for all the info here, very helpful!
> 
> Congratulations to all pregnant girls! H&H months to come!
> 
> Those of you who take CoQ10 for a longer period - do you have any side effects? Skin? Eyes? In the other thread there were some comments but here we see only the positive side, so I was wondering if any of you ever had an issue.
> 
> I'm affraid to take a big amount of it, I just started with 60 mg, today 2x60 mg.
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Yea. Thanks for the tip girls.
> I've been doing the Liquid. It's so expensive but It's so hard for me to swallow pills if they are not small.
> 
> Tell me about it, my pills are enormous! Next time I'm buying another brand, that's for sure!Click to expand...

I was a little worried about side effects too at first so I started off taking a total of 200 mg a day (100 mg tablets twice a day). However, this month I immediately increased to a total of 800 mg a day (400 mg tablets twice a day)and haven't noticed any side effects at all. I take Nature's Bounty which is a cheaper brand though.


----------



## Jean40

I've been taking CoQ10 for a couple years now just for heart health. Never knew about using it to try to help make a baby. After reading some of this thread, I just upped my dosage. I used to take 400mg a day, then lowered it to 200mg a day because of cost, but now raised it back up to 400. Anyone who knows of good quality for a lower cost, please post! I try to use coupons and buy the double pack at CVS when they have a BOGO sale.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Kroger has all of their vitamins BOGO free.


----------



## Jean40

We don't have a Kroger here, unfortunately. We did years ago, but it got run out of town by another company.


----------



## Greenleaf

Hi all, I just heard about taking CoQ10 may help with fertility. I've started taking 100mg. Is that enough or should I take more? What's the recommended dosage for a 39yo with endometriosis and ttc#1? 

Thanks!


----------



## here_we_r

HI Greenleaf:
Welcome. I don't know what's technically recommended. I take 200mg because of taking the liquid and it goes too fast :haha: But some of the other ladies have started out low and then upped the dosage to 400 and then some 600mg. So I don't know. IT's probably going to be whatever that doesn't cause you any discomfort like diarrhea.


----------



## CaliDreaming

The dosage ranges quite a bit. I read that some REs even recommend a minimum of 800 mg a day. 

I picked my dosage based on what I thought I could tolerate and what I could reasonably afford because the higher dosages can get pretty pricey.


----------



## Greenleaf

Yeah, Q-10 is pretty expensive at this part of the planet too. I'm pinching my dad's Q-10 supply atm, breaking his 300mg capsule into half (more like pouring out the powder inside the capsule) LOL!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi greenleaf. I take 300 mg but it's the oil filled capsules, which I've read are absorbed better by the body than the powder.

For everyone in the US, does anyone take the coq10 from Costco? They had a big sale recently on supplements and I picked up a couple of bottles. They're not the kirkland brand but another one that I can't remember the name of right now. I used to take Jarrow but they were too expensive :(


----------



## GreenOrchid

Alleysm, we're in the same boat! I just got back from HSG and one tube is perfect while the other is at least partly blocked and minor hydrosalpinx. Waiting for final report from radiologist. Did you have hydrosalpinx or just a blockage? What does you doctor want to do about it if anything?


----------



## alleysm

GreenOrchid said:


> Alleysm, we're in the same boat! I just got back from HSG and one tube is perfect while the other is at least partly blocked and minor hydrosalpinx. Waiting for final report from radiologist. Did you have hydrosalpinx or just a blockage? What does you doctor want to do about it if anything?

Mine is blocked at the uterus. Right now due to my age, luteal phase, ect, ect.. we are having labs done . P4 wed to see if i ovulatef this month and cd3 labs next month to see where my quality and quantity are. Depending on those results we will make a decision on what to do. We will not be doing ivf or iui.


----------



## Greenleaf

GreenOrchid said:


> Hi greenleaf. I take 300 mg but it's the oil filled capsules, which I've read are absorbed better by the body than the powder.

So I've heard. But hard to find the oil filled type here and they are pretty expensive compared to the normal type. Maybe it'll be cheaper if I buy online?


----------



## alleysm

I take 300mg a day!


----------



## FireBaby

I just took the mercola COQ10 and I've been burping up this nasty citrus taste for hours. I guess they add some kind of lemon or orange oil to disguise the taste :(


----------



## Greenleaf

I quite like the taste... the powder type at least. LOL!


----------



## here_we_r

Well with the liquid I get off Amazon..it has a little pinappy (so not a word :rofl:) taste. It takes a bit to get use to the taste. Then I'm good.

The price we pay to get these LO's.


----------



## PatTabs

Ladies, sadly my suffered a second MC at 6 weeks so back on the COQ10, just wondering if I should just start taking it again or wait..do you think it matters?


----------



## alleysm

Awe so sorry pat.. :( i think you should get right on taking coq10 again


----------



## BklynChick74

I agree when I had my first MC i started taking it right away to get a jump on that three month build up because there will be some down time for your cycle to regulate. Good luck and i am sorry about your loss.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Sorry PatTabs :hugs: definitely start Coq10 right away, I agree with the other ladies.


----------



## CaliDreaming

:hugs: PatTabs


----------



## here_we_r

I agree as well go right back to the CoQ10 :hugs: I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

Thank you all, :hugs: I heeded your advice and started again last night. I was only on 100mg for two mths before my BFP so hoping it won't be long to build up again.

Looking forward to hearing more happy stories on this thread, much :dust:


----------



## Greenleaf

Sorry for your loss Pat :hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs2:


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi ladies, I just started taking CoQ10 yesterday. I'm almost 38 TTC #1. I'm doing Chinese medicine & acupuncture, & after reading good stuff about the CoQ10 I asked my Chinese lady what she thought about it- and she told me its very good & encouraged me to take it. She said to take 150mg, but I'm wondering what the ladies in here are taking?? And has anyone had a fertility specialist tell them to take it and how many mg did they recommed?? 

I'm going to read this thread from the beginning... But thought I'd introduce myself first : )


----------



## Briss

I am taking 300 and giving my hubby 100, I think it's working my FSH level dropped from 12.9 and 14.3 to 8 over the last 3 months. althoughh I did a few other things like cutting down coffee and eating well.

I am also thinking of Chinese medicine & acupuncture but cant find good (and not terribly expensive) practicioner in London.


----------



## here_we_r

Juniperjules said:


> Hi ladies, I just started taking CoQ10 yesterday. I'm almost 38 TTC #1. I'm doing Chinese medicine & acupuncture, & after reading good stuff about the CoQ10 I asked my Chinese lady what she thought about it- and she told me its very good & encouraged me to take it. She said to take 150mg, but I'm wondering what the ladies in here are taking?? And has anyone had a fertility specialist tell them to take it and how many mg did they recommed??
> 
> I'm going to read this thread from the beginning... But thought I'd introduce myself first : )

Hi Juniper. I take 200mg of the Qunol Ultra High Liquid Absorption. I"ve also tried Acu for a couple of times and did the chinese medicine. The only two things I was taking at the time was CoQ10 and the chinese herbs and my Ovulation started to get further and further away. The last time it went to CD 28 before I ovulated. I was convinced one of these did it so I stopped both. Went on bcp to put my cycle back in order. I just started back with the CoQ10 and will not start the herbs as i think it was the culprit. Not saying that it happens to everyone or you but I think it's what happened to me.
Some of the other ladies here take more of CoQ10 from 200mg all the way I think I saw 800mg. 



Briss said:


> I am taking 300 and giving my hubby 100, I think it's working my FSH level dropped from 12.9 and 14.3 to 8 over the last 3 months. althoughh I did a few other things like cutting down coffee and eating well.
> 
> I am also thinking of Chinese medicine & acupuncture but cant find good (and not terribly expensive) practicioner in London.

Acu is expensive. I totally agree. My insurance doesn't cover it but as well I didn't think the chinese lady knew what she was doing :rofl:


----------



## hopinglucky

I am 39. I am due to start my IVF in Jan. After having my liver function tested, my doctor prescribed me a month supply of dhea (25mg*3 times a day) to improve the quality of eggs. And I was asked to have another liver function test in a month. So, I suppose that dhea may have negative impacts on liver function.
He also told me to take CoQ 10.


----------



## alleysm

Hi ladies! I just received my labs for cd21 (7dpo) and they are shit. I am having cd3 labs done as soon as af comes to see where my eggs stand. I will be looking into dhea supplements. Anyone have any insight on those?


----------



## Juniperjules

Alleysm, sorry ur labs werent good : ( I cant offer any advice on DHEA, but just wondering are u talking about the day 21 progesterone test?? If so, what were ur results. I had the day 21 test done a few days ago, just waiting for results now...teeny bit nervous I gotta say... It's the first testing we've had done.. Next is OH getting sperm analysis done- hopefully Monday.... Yikes.. It's all a bit nerve wracking!! AF is due this thurs, how amazing it would be to get a BFP & not have to think about any more testing!! A girl can dream right?? ; )


----------



## alleysm

Juniper yes day 21 progesterone. Mine were 2.8 the odd thing is i had a very positive opk and a thermal shift. But the lab result indicates no ovulation!


----------



## here_we_r

Alley. That is crazy. You had a +opk and a thermal shift and no O. I wonder if the egg tried to pop but didn't. Even if that is the case I wonder how your temp increased. I'm sorry girl.

I don't know anything about dhea. I need to read up on it since you girls are talking about it. Maybe its something I need too. Peep this...I had CD 21 bloods done last cycle and it was 40 something. Well they call me and didn't realize I was progesterone (Dr. office) and did a pregnancy test at 7dpo. Seriously? I don't know how they stay in business sometimes.


----------



## Briss

Alleysm, that is so strange usually temp shift is a very good indication of ovulation. do you have a copy of your chart?


----------



## alleysm

Im glad im not the only one who thinks my cycle is crazy.. i will see if i can attach my chart when i get to a computer!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Alley so sorry about the lab result. I read a doctor's blog who said that it was possible to have a temp shift and pos opk but no ovulation, but everything else I had read seemed to suggest that was impossible. You're living proof that the doctor was right. I guess it is true that the only way to confirm ovulation is by ultrasound. Are your cycles regular??


----------



## alleysm

I cannot load this damn chart. My cycles are very regular with a thermal shift every month.. crazyness i guess... ugh!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

This is really interesting to me because I have symptoms that suggest I have hyperthyroidism, which can cause anovulatory cycles. I have often wondered if I'm anovulatory because I have short light periods, but then I kind of dismissed that idea because, like you, my periods are very regular and I always have a temp shift and positive OPK each month. 

I'm scheduled for a HSG test and sonogram after AF shows so I'd be interested to see if I ovulated as well.


----------



## alleysm

My next step is cd3 labs. I am also going to request an u/s this cycle to check my ovaries for cysts and/or ovulation and will be having 7dpo labs again as well. I guess getting old is catching up with me damn it!!


----------



## Briss

37 is not old! and I agree if you can get cycle monitoring with scans etc it will help to establish ovulation. I still cant get my head around having temp shift but no ovulation. may be you had a cold or smth that caused the temp to rise?


----------



## alleysm

Nope! No cold no sniffles no nothing.. im guessing my body geared up to ovulate and then it didnt release an egg or the egg released was shit hence the low progesterone.. onto cd3 labs this tuesday


----------



## here_we_r

I hope you get some answers honey. You know it really pisses you off when you think you have a chance from +opk and thermal shift but then in reality- NO egg! "Piss it to be darned"!!!!


----------



## alleysm

Cd3 labs are in... fsh 6.4, e2 32, amh 0.65.. so i have depleted ovarian reserve.. ugh!! Adding dhea to my vitamin cocktail..


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sorry to hear about the disappointing lab results. :( From what I understand DOR is not a death sentence and does not mean that you can't conceive. DHEA should definitely help!


----------



## Briss

sorry to hear about depleted ovarian reserve, I was told the same because of high FSH but 
your fsh is pretty good


----------



## alleysm

Feels like a death sentence! Ugh! Fsh can fluctuate but amh is what it is..


----------



## Suzy_Q

My AMH is less than 0.16. That means menopause is imminent... but I already knew that! At 37 and menopause around the corner the only thing my AMH is telling me is to keep doing what I'm doing, proactively seeking the sticky bean, and don't stop until the witch stops coming. For me, the numbers are nice to know but I think they just confirm what I already knew. I hope you feel better soon about your numbers and like you said, they fluctuate!


----------



## alleysm

We are going to continue to try for the next few months.. i was certain of two months and then done but now i think I'll give it until my 38 birthday...


----------



## Briss

I was very depressed after they told my FSH numbers and refused funding for IVF because of that. I did not test for AMH on purpose. I just don't want to know! it's not helpful. I am doing everything I can as is, knowing that my time is running out is not helping it just makes me stressed and ultimately affects our love life. I just "keep calm and carry on" although I did have yet another talk with my DH about going for IVF even if we have to pay for it ourselves.


----------



## here_we_r

Alley You have me want to call to see what mine is. I hope they would have told me if it was low. So which is it your amh or fsh that tells you of the reserve. What will you do? Will the DHEA help. Sweetheart you are still so young. It just pisses me off that all these bad things happen to people who want kids. :hugs:


----------



## alleysm

Fsh and amh both measure quantity.. but fsh can fluctuate so its not a clear indicator. Amh can be taken any day of the cycle and does not fluctuate. So my fsh is a decent number just means this cycle i have a decent amount of folicle stimulation hormone. It doesnt change the fact that my reserve is very low.


----------



## moondust7

Alley - I'm so sorry to hear about your amh but will keep my FX for you. 

AFM - I miscarried last week so I am back on 600mg of CoQ10....


----------



## alleysm

Awe moondust.. so sorry.. :(


----------



## here_we_r

I posted to you on the the other thread. I'm so sorry. THere is nothing that can make you feel better. I pray your rainbow baby come very very soon. :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Moondust, I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

Moondust :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Stay strong, you are in my thoughts...


----------



## Greenleaf

Aww... so sorry moondust. :hugs::hugs::hugs: May your rainbow baby find you soon.


----------



## Ceilani

After reading this thread I went out and picked up Qunol CoQ10...starting tonight with 200mg. DH has agreed to take it too, 100mg daily. 

We'll see how it goes!


----------



## alleysm

Im having my first damn antiovulatory cycle!! Wtf??


----------



## here_we_r

Alley: Did you not get a temp shift. You know I've been wanting to tell you this but I know everyone is different. There is a lady on the other CoQ10 thread. Her numbers were just like yours. The AMH showing what yours does and she hasn't been too long conceived. So when I saw that I thought about you and knew it could happen for you. :hugs: If you are curious what her #'s were let me know and I'll copy them over here. If not...then just keep having faith honey. :hugs:

May I ask you what is MTX that you have in your siggy?


----------



## alleysm

That would be great herewer. Mtx is methotrexate injection commonly used for ectopics.


----------



## here_we_r

alleysm said:


> That would be great herewer. Mtx is methotrexate injection commonly used for ectopics.

I was afraid you were going to say that. I had methotrexate and afterwards I couldn't get pregnant again. Even though they say it has nothing to do with future pregnancies...my DH thinks its a lie. I do too now. I use to have no problems getting preggo until after those shots..I had to have two. My world has been turned upside down. I think it damages our eggs. I really do.

EDIT: here is her info:* Me 43.7 years DOR, (AMH close to zero, 0.16 ng/mL) but FSH good, 5.04*


----------



## alleysm

I think mtx is horrid.. in hind sight I would have done things differently. I had it twice also. Just on two different occasions but still within a years time. My fsh was good this cycle but it changes from cycle to cycle. Amh is a clear indicator of. dor for me for sure.


----------



## vix1972

I have been taking 300mg for about 3 weeks quite easily (no side effects) also have OH taking it and a multi vit with minerals (I place it on the remote control so no TV til the pills are taken lol). Am also taking 1000mg daily of agnus castus as since coming off the pill in July I have had no periods nothing zilch (you get the idea). I am not sure if i am taking a big enough dose of either and am wondering whether to increase the dosage for the next month. I am off for a scan tuesday to see what is going on but a scan two months ago just showed that my uterus didnt seem to know what to do!!!!


----------



## alleysm

Vix i hope they can give you some answers tuesday. You may want to ask for some lab work as well. I think there is something they can give you to jump start your period (provera i think?) Let me know how Tuesday goes :)


----------



## vix1972

Thanks Alleysm, They are more concerned about a cyst on my left ovary that was there ayear ago when I lost my last baby. I had a scan two months ago and the cyst had doubled in size from Feb this year (last time i had a scan because some placenta was stuck inside me and I had to have an evacuation). NHS in England in my area will not test me as i am not between 30 -34 (the only age where they offer fertility help to women) unless I go privately and considering the cost of a scan alone is £900 upwards I cant see us being able to afford that anytime soon. I will have to head back to my doctor after the scan to have it out with her as to what she can/will do. In england it feels like you have to fight for treatment in a lot of things. The NHS here is supposed to be free to all but there is also a price to pay in low level of assistance you get!!! :wacko:


----------



## alleysm

Maybe you can have the scan as planned and have your regular dr do labs? In my case my health insurance covers nothing fertility related so i had to convince my obgyn to have the blood tests done under "irregular menstrual cycle"


----------



## Kasgreenbean

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I'll be trawling through your posts but wanted to say hi in the meantime. im 38, ttc 18 months (feels like forever) and never been preggo :( My results have all been normal except my AMH which came back 6.1 pmol - the doc said it was satisfactory for my age, but everything i read says its low :/ im looking to improve and strengthen egg quality and tbh didnt have a clue where to begin till i stumbled into your thread! i saw a few bfps - woooo - early on too which is always encouraging for me. best of baby dust luck to you all x


----------



## Miss_C

firmly believe CoQ10 is what finally got us over the line - tried and lost 5 times over 2 1/2 years. Had 2 bfp's on clomid lost them, added some coq10 to the mix and now have a healthy 4 month gorgeous baby boy. I took it for 4 months the 3rd month we didn't ttc after another loss but had one more scrpt of clomid to go so decided to use it up!! So 3/4 months of coq10 and 3 months to make an egg - I don't believe in coincidences after trying so many other things. Coq10 made the good egg clomid played the numbers game ie popped out more than one egg we are pretty certain this cycle that got ziggy here I popped at least 4 as I was monitored whole cycle


----------



## 2blue lines

How much did you take per day?


----------



## Miss_C

2blue lines said:


> How much did you take per day?

500mg - was all I could afford lol!!


----------



## here_we_r

Thank you Mrs. C for that. It really gives people like me hope. :hugs: Thank you again.


----------



## Kasgreenbean

Thanks for your encouraging story, is so important to hear success stories and not all the crap about being too old! It must have been exhausting all your sad losses and finally a healthy bean :)) Did you have regular cycles? It's just that my doc wont prescribe clomid as i have normal cycles. When you say three months of coq10 and 3 months to make an egg - you mean by the third month your eggs were stronger? Congrats on your new baby btw :happydance:





Miss_C said:


> firmly believe CoQ10 is what finally got us over the line - tried and lost 5 times over 2 1/2 years. Had 2 bfp's on clomid lost them, added some coq10 to the mix and now have a healthy 4 month gorgeous baby boy. I took it for 4 months the 3rd month we didn't ttc after another loss but had one more scrpt of clomid to go so decided to use it up!! So 3/4 months of coq10 and 3 months to make an egg - I don't believe in coincidences after trying so many other things. Coq10 made the good egg clomid played the numbers game ie popped out more than one egg we are pretty certain this cycle that got ziggy here I popped at least 4 as I was monitored whole cycle


----------



## moondust7

Hi all- thanks for your thoughts. I really appreciated it :flower: Just wanted to pop back in to see how you're all doing. I'm still chugging away on the CoQ10!!! 600mg a day - I take two 200mg CoQs in the morning and then have the last one at night with dinner. A few times I haven't taken the last one so those days it's 400mg, but I'm sure that's fine!!! I'm still waitng for my first AF after the m/c, but I'm guessing it might come at the end of the week. Then I'll skip a cycle and be back to trying again.... I'm thankful for the holidays making time go by quicker!!! Lots of babydust to you all!!!!

Miss_C thanks so much for sharing your story!!!! Definitely gives us all hope!!


----------



## here_we_r

Hey girl. YOU STARTED A JOURNAL!!!! :dance: I can't wait to come over.


----------



## moondust7

here_we_r said:


> Hey girl. YOU STARTED A JOURNAL!!!! :dance: I can't wait to come over.

Hey Here!!!!! I started it after I got the BFP, but I'm going to keep up with it now... and try to keep some hope up!!! I need to write in it again - took a few days off. Love to see you there!!


----------



## alleysm

I added dhea and vit d to my regiment about a month ago. Tomorrow is cd 3 and i start clomid 50mg.......


----------



## here_we_r

cool Alley. I started Clomid 50mg on CD3 too. After tonight 2 more to go. Can't wait cause these hot flashes are killing me.


----------



## alleysm

Im glad you mentioned hot flashes. I honestly dont know what to expect... are you taking it at night or the morning? We are close in cycle!! Whoot!!


----------



## here_we_r

I'm taking it at night. I'm always too afraid to take meds in the day like that and risk feeling sick. The hot flashes though...girl they can and will get you anytime. :haha:


----------



## moondust7

Hey ladies. Alley, have you noticed any difference in taking the DHEA and Vit D? And hope the Clomid goes well... FX for you.


----------



## alleysm

Moondust-I definately feel better with coq10 dhea and extra vit d. I also take l-arginine and a prenatal. I have notice i am shedding more but being italian i could stand to lose some of this hair!! LoL
Herewer- is this your first cycle on clomid?


----------



## here_we_r

No, its my 3rd. I think I messed the last cycle up taking the progesterone too early. With the time change and all my temps were not right. So I'm not going to take the progesterone at all this time. Anyways..this is my 3rd cycle.


----------



## vix1972

Hi all,

Finally went for my scan. The cyst on my left ovary has shrunk by 1cm (so 25%) over the last two months which is good. Uterus lining is thin at the moment so am off for bloods (yuck hate needles) next week. Also GP is referring me to a gynaecologist at long last which meant more blood to be taken next week yipee (not). Am going to double my dose of Coq10 to 600mg daily as have been on 300mg for a month now. Think I have timed it right as the time between my mmc and next bfp (which ended in a loss) was a good six months. If it takes my body that long to recover and get back to normal then I will have a good 3-4 months worth of coq10 on board. Annoying that I am taking a while to get back to normal but am believing that this time my body is going to get it right!!! :thumbup:


----------



## alleysm

Vix good luck with all the labwork! I would suggest increasing coq10 gradually to avoid side effects. Maybe increase by 100 mg every 7 days until you reach 600. I am at 400mg now and my body reacts to anything over that . Listen to your body it will tell you when its too much!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, how are you all doing:flower: Well I just got back from an u/s scan and been told I now have 4 antral follies in operational mode lol. That's 3 more than last feb when the fs told me to get going with IVF because of diminished reserve. I think the antioxidants (Alley I take L-arginine too along with Resveratrol and NAC) and the DHEA/CoQ10 has done some good. They added thyroid meds to my regiment as of last month as they told me if I'm lowish 3.6-they want me above 2 for IVF (boost adrenal hormone production). The u/s scan was because of m/c @8 weeks. Either way, there is much the docs don't know that is to be said for supplements and antioxidents.
:dust:


----------



## moondust7

Alley - LOL on the hair! But so glad the supps are going well and that you feel good on them!! FX!!

Here - good plan to go off progesterone if you think it was messing with you. FX this cycle for you!!!!!

Vix - best of luck with the CoQ10!! I started off on 200mg for 2 weeks, increased to 400mg for 4 weeks, and then increased to 600mg for the next 6 weeks when I got a BFP (it didn't stick so I am back on it). So, I definitely believe it works. FX for you!! 

2have - I am so sorry for your loss. I m/c'ed at 6 weeks, so I am back on the CoQ10 also. Great news on the follies!! FX for you - it sounds like the antioxidants are doing great work!!


----------



## vix1972

Hi ladies

Have upped my Coq10 to 600mg after a month of 300mg and so far so good. Also have some royal jelly too but not sure if it will do any good. Have OH on coq10 300mg multivits and minerals and omega 3. I think my body wont get back to normal 'til the new year as it took 6 months of no pregnancy or contraceptives last time so I could be raring to go in January! :happydance: Hopefully blood tests will give a better picture of where I am at. OH is coming with me to the surgery as I am such a big baby with needles :nope:


----------



## Blythe

Hi vix.....I'm upping my intake of coq10 too but Fromm 100 to 200.... It's so expensive! I'm also taking royal jelly....let us know how you get on with the increased dosage...any side effects etc


----------



## vix1972

Will let you know but nothing so far everything is fine. Iam not sure about royal jelly but am taking one tablet a day to see what happens. I will start rattling like a maraca soon :wacko:


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies, back in the first cycle after my second MC and just wondering if you all continue taking COQ10 during the TWW?

I started in July on 100mg a day and got BFP in Sept and stopped taking it a week after I got the positive but not sure what the best method is?? :shrug:

Not that I am counting my chickens or anything but just wondering...!


----------



## vix1972

Hard to say Pattabs. Some say it is ok as coq10 is naturally in your body. Personally as and when my body decides to get back to normal I would take it still but lower my dose quite a bit as am on 600mg at the moment each day.

P.S. Nice to have you back and sorry for your loss


----------



## Miss_C

I took it during the tww but was charting and the day I got my bfp I stopped so at 9dpo I was taking 500mg per day and showed no side effects


----------



## BklynChick74

Miss_C said:


> I took it during the tww but was charting and the day I got my bfp I stopped so at 9dpo I was taking 500mg per day and showed no side effects

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP!!!!:happydance::happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 months


----------



## BklynChick74

PatTabs said:


> Hi ladies, back in the first cycle after my second MC and just wondering if you all continue taking COQ10 during the TWW?
> 
> I started in July on 100mg a day and got BFP in Sept and stopped taking it a week after I got the positive but not sure what the best method is?? :shrug:
> 
> Not that I am counting my chickens or anything but just wondering...!

When I got my BFP I continued taking CoQ10 for about the first month of my pregnancy but at a lower dose. I started taking 400 mg. a day once I got my confirmed BFP i lowered it to 200 mg. a day. 

Ultimately you have to what you think is best for you. I just figured it would give the little guy a stronger start since i lost my last one in July. So far so good everything is going well and i am 15 weeks.


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks ladies..am only taking 100mg so I guess I'll continue!

Vix- I'd say glad to be back but I'd be lying :winkwink:

Brooklyn/Miss C - congrats to you both!!!

Moondust, Alley,Vix, 2have and all the other ladies... lets get some more BFPSs!!!


----------



## Miss_C

thanks for the congrats ladies bt as you can seefrom my sig Ziggy finally madeit here and is 4 months old! I am jus keeping the dream alive by sharing andhelping everyne along theway with my experiences. Coq0 magic stuff I reckon!!


----------



## alison29

I am taking 600 mg a day..Fingers crossed!! ITs not my only supp but just started it a couple weeks ago ordered 5 bottles from puritans pride buy 3 get two free. I am going broke with the supplements


----------



## moondust7

Vix - hope the 600mg of CoQ10 is still going well. That's the same amount I'm taking. My DH is also taking 200mg. 

PatTabs - I still took CoQ10 during the TWW when I got my BFP. I stopped at the BFP, so I went from 600mg to 0. If I get another BFP, I think I will slowly drop the dose (like Vix said)... go down to 400mg for 3-4 days and then 200mg for a while (not sure how long I'll take it before I stop). It probably wouldn't make a difference if I just stopped taking it again at the BFP, but I figure a slower decrease might still be better. 

BklynChick - Glad to hear everything is going well!! So it sounds like you're now 16 weeks! That went by fast! Also glad to hear you kept taking it. 

MisC - CoQ10 IS magic!

Alison - FX for you!

Hi Alley, 2have and Here! Hope you are all having a great week.


----------



## vix1972

Hi all,

Being over a week on 600mg (2nd month of taking coq10) no side effects apart from my mother wanting me to get some for her!!!! (she thinks she may wake up looking like and feeling like a 20 year old bless her:rofl:) had bloods last friday but in true NHS style no one told me when results would be back!! Will call surgery Friday and see whats what then. Fingers crossed that my levels are good or ok and that my body will get the message and back to normal soon. FX'd for some more BFP's on this thread


----------



## moondust7

Vix - LOL! But that's great that your mom wants to try it out too! Good luck with your results!! FX for you!


----------



## vix1972

HI all got my results today and my FSH is 72!!! My gp thinks i have a pituitary gland problem and faxed my details off immediately to a gynae consultant. Do any of you know of any way of trying to lower this (I mean nearly 10x the normal amount for someone my age is really too much to take in :wacko: There is a part of me wants to believe they missed a decimal point in there but probably not. Explains why I have had no AF since coming off BCP in July tho.....


----------



## alleysm

Vix any other labs other than fsh? Sometimes high e2 will give false fsh.. and cysts can throw everything off...


----------



## 2have4kids

vix1972 said:


> HI all got my results today and my FSH is 72!!! My gp thinks i have a pituitary gland problem and faxed my details off immediately to a gynae consultant. Do any of you know of any way of trying to lower this (I mean nearly 10x the normal amount for someone my age is really too much to take in :wacko: There is a part of me wants to believe they missed a decimal point in there but probably not. Explains why I have had no AF since coming off BCP in July tho.....

I hope they asked for a re-test next month for you-that's a terrible number. I did 3, day 3 tests...3 months to give the docs more info. 72 really does sound bizarre (and off). Can you request an amh test?


----------



## vix1972

Hi Alley - Dr said that all other levels were normal but did not specify what levels. When I called the surgery originally I was told that all results were normal!!! I had to insist on a call from my Dr. I think may be a visit them is in order next week. the weird thing is I have had pos OPK results in the last month or so and EWCM over the last couple of days. However,your remarks have made feel a bit better as I have spent the night thoroughly miserable thinking all hope was gone :cry:


----------



## vix1972

Hi 2Have - I am new to this testing lark and in the UK when you hit 34-35 the NHS do not help you with fertility so am not sure what I need to ask for or look at. I will be asking for further bloods and will go back to surgery next friday to see what can be done. My problem is that I have not had AF at all since August 2011 when i then got pg then lost in December had to have further evacuation in Jan then 6 months BCP so they could not get the right testing days if they tried. And to think the only 72 I was worrying about is my year of birth!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alleysm

Definately find out what all was tested and the numbers. I know uk and us have different scales so what sounds high to me in the us may not be off the charts for uk. I highly recommend doing amh.. fsh can change from cycle to cycle amh will not. My cd3 labs if i had not requested amh as well i would have thought I was just fine here are my numbers fsh 6.4 (normal) e2 32 (normal) amh 0.65 (low ovarian reserve)


----------



## 2have4kids

alleysm said:


> Definately find out what all was tested and the numbers. I know uk and us have different scales so what sounds high to me in the us may not be off the charts for uk. I highly recommend doing amh.. fsh can change from cycle to cycle amh will not. My cd3 labs if i had not requested amh as well i would have thought I was just fine here are my numbers fsh 6.4 (normal) e2 32 (normal) amh 0.65 (low ovarian reserve)

...exactly what Alley said.:thumbup: I'm in Canada and they don't offer AMH but I found out that I could request an AMH if I really wanted one at the fee of $100. We're a little closer to the USA where it's performed. Could be more for you. But amh doesn't vary (in values) and can be taken any time of the month. It's THE most reliable test to know how how many eggs/time you have left. https://www2.macleans.ca/2012/03/14/time-is-not-on-your-side/ If something is messing with the fsh values this is the one test that will be accurate for you.
I too have low ovarian reserve. fsh 16 & low progesterone, on the IVf waitlist.:wacko:


----------



## Briss

vix1972 said:


> HI all got my results today and my FSH is 72!!! My gp thinks i have a pituitary gland problem and faxed my details off immediately to a gynae consultant. Do any of you know of any way of trying to lower this (I mean nearly 10x the normal amount for someone my age is really too much to take in :wacko: There is a part of me wants to believe they missed a decimal point in there but probably not. Explains why I have had no AF since coming off BCP in July tho.....

72 does not look right at all, I would re-test. My latest FSH was 14.3 and the NHS is refulsing funding for IVF cos the number is too high. 72 is really off. Was it day 3 test? sorry probably not cos you said you do not have your AF. I do not think testing for FSH in this circumstances is at all appropriate. FSH fluctuates so on any other day it would not give you a reliable indication of your ovarian reserve. With this result you should be having very prominent menopause symptoms. I agree amh might be in order but the NHS is unlikely to do that (I was refused) so you may have to do it privately.


----------



## vix1972

Hi all, decided to supplement and acupuncture my body into submission!! Am booked in for initial acupuncture treatment Friday. Had wheatgrass cocktail today whic was nice until I added a spoon of spirulina powder. I had to hold my nose to drink it and it still felt like drinking a pond yeuch! Looking at peoples responses 72 is such a ridiculous number to have so quickly. I am aiming to try and get my AF back for starters (never thought i would honestly want AF in my life but I do) so am attacking at all levels. Am going to relax in the bath, heat over the abdomen everything and anything goes!!!!!!


----------



## moondust7

Vix - your plan sounds wonderful!!! FX that you get AF soon!! I have heard so many good things about acupuncture - sounds like a great way to go!

Hi to Alley, Here, 2have, Briss and all the other ladies here! I'm still taking 600mg of CoQ10 in anticipation of trying again next cycle!!


----------



## vix1972

moondust7 said:


> Vix - your plan sounds wonderful!!! FX that you get AF soon!! I have heard so many good things about acupuncture - sounds like a great way to go!
> 
> Hi to Alley, Here, 2have, Briss and all the other ladies here! I'm still taking 600mg of CoQ10 in anticipation of trying again next cycle!!

How is the 600mg going? No side effects i take it? Have heard that 800mg can help me at the moment but I will start feeling like a gum ball machine soon with all these pills rattling around inside me!!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

vix1972, sorry about your lab results, but the good thing is that your doc thinks it is your pituitary gland, which is probably something that can be fixed. Acupuncture and supplements can help enormously too. I do both and have seen great benefits from it.


----------



## melly2

This is interesting. I've been taking it because of the health benefits. My husband and I swear that it gives us tons of energy. Both my husband and I have been taking it for about 5 months. 

I don't have side affects, that I know of.


----------



## vix1972

hi Melly. If you mean coq10 some women can get a bad stomach and/or a rash as a side effect. I have had none nor has my OH and he swears it gives him energy too.


----------



## alison29

When i did accu last year it gave me a lot of energy too which must be good plus relaxing at teh time. I started Co Q 600 about a month a go and am trying to give to dh 400 at night


----------



## 2have4kids

I haven't heard of those side effects, just diarrhea because it's oil based and you need to take it with food (otherwise it slips right through your system).

I am completely sold on antioxidants now that I've read so much about them. There are so many really great antioxidants that help repair cell damage & aging. We just started taking Lemon Balm because my OH is having issues sleeping and on reading about it it's been used to reverse damage for people who've had radiation exposure. I don't know why I've got premature ovarian depletion but if there's something I can do to reverse aging & cellular damage....I'm in! Hopefully i never get cancer either.


----------



## moondust7

vix1972 said:


> moondust7 said:
> 
> 
> Vix - your plan sounds wonderful!!! FX that you get AF soon!! I have heard so many good things about acupuncture - sounds like a great way to go!
> 
> Hi to Alley, Here, 2have, Briss and all the other ladies here! I'm still taking 600mg of CoQ10 in anticipation of trying again next cycle!!
> 
> How is the 600mg going? No side effects i take it? Have heard that 800mg can help me at the moment but I will start feeling like a gum ball machine soon with all these pills rattling around inside me!!!Click to expand...

Vix, absolutely no side effects so I'm guessing it's going well! I know what you mean about the supplements!! A gum ball machine is definitely a good way to think about it LOL!


----------



## moondust7

Also, hi Cali - hope you're doing well!

Melly and Alison, hope the CoQ10 give you both a BFP soon.

2have - I agree that antioxidants are great. Definitely a good thing to slow down the oxidation of our organs etc.!!


----------



## vix1972

Hi all, after doing more trawling of the internet i have read that 800mg of coq10 can reduce FSH levels so I have increased again over the last few days to 900 (only because my pills are 300mg each) with no side effects at all. I must have a very strong constitution!! I have been given chinese herbs to make a tea with daily for five days. The doctor told me to hold my nose when drinking it as it is horrible but I like it and find it ok to drink. Also like my wheatgrass cocktail too despite the taste of spirulina!!! Think my tastebuds are not functioning well :haha: I gave up smoking about 10 days ago now prefer rasberry leaf tea to decaf coffee and take loads of supplements. My body was not happy on thursday and I felt ill and light headed so I got a mcDonalds on my lunch break and that made me feel better. My poor body was not used to so much healthy stuff!!!! Also first acupuncture went well and am now doing it weekly for three months.


----------



## alleysm

Great post vix! What helped you quit smoking? Thats one thing i cant seem to do... the last time i tried i grew horns...


----------



## CaliDreaming

vix, so glad you're tolerating the coq10 well. I take 800 mg too with no side effects. I hate the wheatgrass too! That is some vile tasting stuff.


----------



## 2have4kids

Wow Vix, fantastic that you quit smoking!!! I had to laugh when you said your body wasn't used to all that healthy stuff so you had to grab a mcD's:haha:

I've only ever had issues with supplements with taking them on an empty stomach or right before bed (B vits keep me up). I bit the bullet and bought 12 bottles of CoQ10. Was only taking 400/day. Gearing up for IVF one day soon.


----------



## vix1972

Hi all. Alley i quit by using an electronic cigarette which so far seems to be working (2 weeks in and not psycho at all!!) Still has nictoine in it but I am on the low dose hoping to get to nothing soon. 

2have thanks. With Xmas here finding it hard diet wise to eat healthy and as i said before my body gets shocked with too much good being done to it.

Have had side effects from acupuncture/chinese herbs this week which i think are possible improvements. Hot flashes/flushes have gone down and I was hormonal to the point where tues/weds this week I was crying at anything and everything! Also CM is coming back (so OH reliably informs me :blush: Hopefully means I am responding to treatment. finally had a call about an appointment to see specialist regarding my problem so will be getting help from NHS too shortly (I hope).

Am taking so many supplements Wheatgrass cocktail drink in the morning which i am starting to like (also has spirulina in it but only 2%), chinese herb tea twice a day for 5 days then two off, 900mg coq10, 2000mg vitex, 2000mg maca, Omega 3 folic acid and a conception supplement. Hope that these are the right things to take as can be hard to find info online about them all!!


----------



## pdmcd17

I read the thread and I take 250 mg/day of coq10 vit b100 complex multivitamin omega 3
and metformin . I will try dhea if I can find it

Hi mrs c


----------



## vix1972

Hello all,

Not a good time at the moment saw a consultant yesterday who said my chances of getting pregnant are less than 5%, offered me HRT and basically confirmed that I am menopausal. 

The only good thing i should report back is that I reeled off the supps I am on and on every one he said hmm and nodded until I mentioned COQ10 and he perked up a bit and said yes enthusiastically. (just thought i would let you know).

On my part the electronic cigarette has been ditched for a couple of days, I have been up since 2am (now 5pm for those of you o/seas) I have cried so much that I look like I have had an allergic reaction. I was intending to go to work this morning but was verging on hysterical so my OH said no way and lets go to the doctors. I then vented (swore:blush: but not at the doctor or my oh) cried alot and shouted too. :cry: My doctor has given me sleeping pills as it was a hot flash that woke me up last night and that was it then I was awake on under 2 hours sleep (if I get less than 7 hours I am unable to function). 

Consultant said my only real hope was DE but my OH had a bad immediate reaction to that saying that any baby would not look like me, be like me and would be another womans. (he sat through the consultation looking like he had been struck and this made me even more upset thinking that I had caused it). Consultant also said it was not impossible to get pregnant just not likely (he then said if I decided not to have any more kids that i would need to go on BCP to stop me getting PG :shrug:) Not a happy bunny but am carrying on with supps and acupuncture to see what happens. On the plus side my doctor has given in to monthly bloods for me (i think she just wanted the mad woman out of her office!!)


----------



## Briss

Vix, am very sorry, it's never great to hear these things but then FSs somehow manage to make them sound so much worse than they really are. Obviously from his viewpoint using donor eggs will improve his statistics for successful treatment but I am so sure that you can still get pregnant naturally or via IVF with your own eggs. I was told in July that my time was running out and was seriously depressed for a while. I am more optimistic now, BTW acupuncture can reverse the menopause process so talk to your acu practitioner. Obviously smoking is very aging for our ovaries but you know that already. I cant remember are you ovulating on your own? if so you can try a natural cycle IVF (without stimulation) with just one egg but it's said to be more successful for ladies with low ovarian reserve


----------



## CaliDreaming

Vix, I'm so sorry about the bad news, but don't give up on your dream. With acupuncture and IVF you still have a good chance of getting pregnant.


----------



## moondust7

Vix, I'm so sorry for the negative consultation, but I really have hope for you since you said your CM is coming back and you're more emotional / hormonal. It sounds like the acupuncture is really doing some good work. Lots of hugs to you, and babydust!!!!

Hi to all the other ladies here - Alley, Cali, Briss, Here, 2have, Bklyn, PatTabs, and everyone else!! Hope you're all having a happy holiday season!!

AFM - I'm waiting for AF to come so I can start TTC again next cycle (first cycle we'll be trying after the m/c). Hopefully it gets here today!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Moondust & all my other friends here. Moon it's your first cycle then since m/c? So how long has it been for you? I was about to start my 8th week without AF until I went to the fc and they gave me progesterone pills to force AF. Worked in 2 days, I was thrilled. Back to square 1.

Dusting off the softcups, taking out the supplements, and a few new blood tests for both OH and I to see if there's anything else wrong causing the m/c. Back on the IVF wait list, I think they'll be sending the kit after Jan AF to start in Feb. Just throw back a set of twins. OK and lets get this party started (again)! 

OH is on folic acid daily now as religiously as I am with my supplements. He just found a little article that links up to 1/3 of m/c, downs syndrome babies and other chromosomal problems to male dietary lack of folates. I sent you this little article moondust but I recommend this to all the ladies here: https://in.reuters.com/article/2008/03/20/idINIndia-32588820080320
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18353905

I hope you're all gearing down for the holidays. Sending you all my best wishes!!


----------



## here_we_r

Hi Girls.
Vix..I'm so sorry. i know you'v heard it a thousand times but still don't give up. I have seen ladies on here that their RE's have given them 0% chance of conceiving. They come back and say they are pregnant. "Screw those words" that she said. I would not give up. It is also true about the acu in that it can reverse. I've heard a lot about it.

Moon: hi honey. Almost on the train..huh? Just a couple of day. Just think you could pregnant by this time next month. That would be so exciting. 

Hi all my other friends. I know I haven't been around much..I haven't had anything to contribute. It just seems like I'm spinning my wheels. You know what I mean? Just trying to look forward to the break and enjoying my life the best as I can.


----------



## pdmcd17

Vix big hugs

Good luck to everyone in tww


----------



## vix1972

Thanx all you guys and f'xd for us all. I feel ok at the moment probably because I had acupuncture yesterday and told the Dr and receptionist what the consultant had said and got one helluva response :shock:. I was explaining to the receptionist who talks english and she told the Dr who got very animated and for the first time ever tried to talk to me! The receptionist had to explain this outburst from the Dr and said that she was angry that the western Doc had made me feel this bad. She also said that as I am too young to go through menopause they were going to reverse it, that they are doing the treatment so that i do get PG naturally with my own eggs or if i need IVF that i can still use my own eggs. I have never seen anyone so irate and unable to express it to me hee hee. Surely if she were looking to just make a quick buck and didnt get results or believe she will with me she would have not been so angry and definite. this does help a bit as I know we cant do ivf as fsh is so high no one would take me on. Am off the nasty cigarettes which is a good sign (whenever I relapsed in the past I just went back to smoking afterwards). Drinking my herb teas and taking my supplements. So all is not lost and I have stated to OH that I can now justify plastic surgery in late 40's as I would prematurely age lol.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm so glad your acupuncturist was able to encourage you. There have been tons of women who have been able to conceive with numbers like yours.


----------



## pdmcd17

That is wonderful Vix my friend got preg after a tubal and told her chances were nil without ivf all from her Chinese medicine dr and acupuncture
Goodluck


----------



## NatoPMT

alleysm said:


> Great post vix! What helped you quit smoking? Thats one thing i cant seem to do... the last time i tried i grew horns...

if you ignore the horror stories section, this is a really good website

https://www.whyquit.org/


----------



## NatoPMT

NatoPMT said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Age: 41 (husband:31)
> TTC: 3rd month but 1st really trying (last 2 months pathetic attempts with 1bd per month due to food poisoning and being a new mummy)
> Supplements: 120 coenzymeQ10, 5mg folic acid, prenatals and high quality marine oil. 3 x green tea per day for ewcm (works amazingly well)
> 
> I have a gorgeous 10 month old baby girl but previously suffered miscarriage and was tested by Mr Taranissi to have killer cell issues, with markers for RA as an autoimmune issue. I need clexane, aspirin, progesterone and steroids during pregnancy. I started taking coenzyme Q10 after reading it on this forum and it seems to have had the added welcome side effect of reducing joint pain. Ive googled COQ10 and found a lot of articles suggesting that killer cells are affected by it, reducing abnormal killer cell activity. Im going to speak to my dr about this as I have a feeling that my inflammation (linked to autoimmune) might have benefitted from this supplement, which might reduce my chances of miscarriage. Here's hoping.


Got bfp on 23 Dec, on 4th month of trying (haven't tried every month)...taking CoQ10 and green tea (took 14 months when I wasnt taking Q10 / green tea) 

I really think its the green tea that does it for me, but the Q10 might well have helped. 

Now I have to decide what to do about getting medication to reduce mc risk. 

Good luck all.


----------



## Blythe

Congrats.....lovely news. I must start drinking my green tea again!


----------



## pdmcd17

NatoPMT said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls.
> 
> Age: 41 (husband:31)
> TTC: 3rd month but 1st really trying (last 2 months pathetic attempts with 1bd per month due to food poisoning and being a new mummy)
> Supplements: 120 coenzymeQ10, 5mg folic acid, prenatals and high quality marine oil. 3 x green tea per day for ewcm (works amazingly well)
> 
> I have a gorgeous 10 month old baby girl but previously suffered miscarriage and was tested by Mr Taranissi to have killer cell issues, with markers for RA as an autoimmune issue. I need clexane, aspirin, progesterone and steroids during pregnancy. I started taking coenzyme Q10 after reading it on this forum and it seems to have had the added welcome side effect of reducing joint pain. Ive googled COQ10 and found a lot of articles suggesting that killer cells are affected by it, reducing abnormal killer cell activity. Im going to speak to my dr about this as I have a feeling that my inflammation (linked to autoimmune) might have benefitted from this supplement, which might reduce my chances of miscarriage. Here's hoping.
> 
> 
> Got bfp on 23 Dec, on 4th month of trying (haven't tried every month)...taking CoQ10 and green tea (took 14 months when I wasnt taking Q10 / green tea)
> 
> I really think its the green tea that does it for me, but the Q10 might well have helped.
> 
> Now I have to decide what to do about getting medication to reduce mc risk.
> 
> Good luck all.Click to expand...


Big congrats gonna start drinking more green tea again


----------



## NatoPMT

yes, go and buy some poste haste. I actually demand it. 

Thanks for the good wishes - right back atcha

Vix, I've smoked for 25 years but again, believe the green tea has helped due to antioxidants. 

I need to set up my own green tea marketing board.


----------



## alleysm

Yay NATO!!!! What kind of green tea did you use and how often?


----------



## NatoPMT

Thank you! 

I drink Clipper Green Tea with lemon. You should drink 2-3 cups a day but I had about 5, green tea hinders absorption of folic acid but I'm on 5mg of folic acid so was less concerned about drinking 5. Most advise only drinking it from CD1 to ov for that reason. 

good luck


----------



## 2have4kids

I LOVE the kind with roasted brown rice. Have you ever tried that Nato? It's loose so you need one of those dodads but yuuuum! So SO good.


----------



## NatoPMT

I have never heard of such a thing! I must investigate immediately


----------



## 2have4kids

i get mine from a supermarket and I've also got a tin of it from my organic store. Here's the photo of the supermarket brand:
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41%2BeKxbb-yL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## vix1972

Hi all,

How is everyone doing? Funny about green tea. It is in my wheatgrass cocktail i have every morning and in one of my herbal teas. I have even had green tea with lemon so hope it will do some good.

Still taking a load of supplements but am a bit worried that I need some professional advice. I am taking quite a few and am worried that they may work against each other, that my system is metaphorically scratching its head and saying "what the hell do you want me to do as there is too much going on" or god forbid I end up in a clinic in a couple of years with a Dr asking why i didnt simply take "supplement/treatment A" which produces the best results. Am very confused and am looking to research as much as I can. Anyone out there know what is good for lowering FSH or for kicking my repro systems ass back into work :haha:

As I said Coq10 is something I am def sticking with along with acupuncture, chinese herbs, folic acid and prenats but the rest I have no idea about anymore!! (had a further blood test and result was 77.3 FSH so slight increase:growlmad:) Grrrr!!!! Not a happy bunny at the mo


----------



## Briss

Vix, what do you have in your wheatgrass cocktail? I am trying to find what I can mix it with to make it bearable. I fine it really difficult to drink wheatgrass shots on a daily basis but I know this should really be helping with my FSH.


----------



## vix1972

Hi Briss,

I buy mine ready made from holland and barrett. its called Rabenhorst organic wheatgrass cocktail (£4.29 for what lasts about a week for me). It has 45% organic wheatgrass. 22% green tea, apple juice, agave syrup, lemon juice and 0.2% spirulina in it. I like the taste and have replaced my morning coffee with a glass of it. Dont know if it is doing any good but it gives me a bit of energy.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yeah that wheatgrass is awful stuff! I take mine in tablet form and it is still awful. I can't imagine what the actual juice tastes like.

Vix, I wrote down for my FS all of the supplements I was taking. She looked it over and said that it was fine and that I was taking anything that would be counterproductive. She didn't give a glowing endorsement of any of them but at least I know they won't hurt anything.


----------



## vix1972

Thanks Cali,

Am now considering DHEA as I have read about a clinic in New York that puts its patients with high FSH on DHEA. I reckon that before this year ends I could write a blooming big book on this subject!!!!! Tried to research every single thing i am taking and strangely enough just before xmas I decided to drop all supps apart from prenat vits, coq10, omega 3 and folic acid. My last bloods were done on 27th Dec and I am now wondering if my levels changed sharply in a week when i took all supps away? (ever hoperful...........)


----------



## Briss

I see, I was thinking of making a smoothie or a juice at home. may be mixing it with apples and honey will help


----------



## vix1972

Good idea. The apple juice is what I can taste in mine along with the spirulina yuck. I bought some spirulina powder but cant find anything to take it with so its sat on the side in the kitchen taunting me!


----------



## Briss

DHEA is a good idea but you should check your levels first to make sure you can take it. 

I head spirulina is a good thing as well but I am not buying it until I figure out how to deal with wheatgrass :)


----------



## alleysm

Hello ladies!! We need some bfps on this thread!! I had another busted cycle on clomid so I'm taking the next cycle off. I ordered some fertilitea from fairhaven health..it has a lot of goodies in it! I will keep you updated on how it goes!


----------



## 2have4kids

alleysm said:


> Hello ladies!! We need some bfps on this thread!! I had another busted cycle on clomid so I'm taking the next cycle off. I ordered some fertilitea from fairhaven health..it has a lot of goodies in it! I will keep you updated on how it goes!

Hi Alleysm, I can't even O never mind a bfp. I'm really kind of fed up and frustrated. :shrug:Best of luck with the fertilitea and enjoy your month off!:flower:


----------



## alleysm

2have- in the last 12 months I've o'd maybe 3 times.. And none on clomid.. After all this time and effort it still makes me feel gutted and broken.. :(


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm sorry, it's not fair. (I've omitted a few choice 4 letter words that I really wanted to insert-being Friday, tired and frustrated, they flow a little more easily).


----------



## alleysm

I hate this fucking shit too 2have4...


----------



## Blythe

vix1972 said:


> Hi Briss,
> 
> I buy mine ready made from holland and barrett. its called Rabenhorst organic wheatgrass cocktail (£4.29 for what lasts about a week for me). It has 45% organic wheatgrass. 22% green tea, apple juice, agave syrup, lemon juice and 0.2% spirulina in it. I like the taste and have replaced my morning coffee with a glass of it. Dont know if it is doing any good but it gives me a bit of energy.

I used to have this....it was yummy! I now have the shots when i can face it..whilst pinching my nose....yuk!


----------



## vix1972

Alley Hi sorry clomid didnt work for you. Have a rest and then come back "fighting". It is real [email protected]#king pain when millions of others get pregnant and have kids without any preparation or thought. I have had two women at work have daughters (one 3 days before my due date last May and she is a workaholic who came back to work 3 weeks after having her daughter grrr!) so feel very inadequate at times. Mind you I did say to OH that if we do finally get our dream and our baby it would be the most loved child on the planet (apart from my DD who is 17 now).

Think I am addicted to the wheatgrass cocktail it is very yummy. I agree with you Briss try to master wheatgrass because the spirulina is bloody awful stuff!! 

I am still battling on monitoring everything and noting it in my new diary. Mind you it looks like I am spy writing in code about hot flushes, CM and times I have BD'd.


----------



## alleysm

I don't know if I can go a whole month without temping or charting or checking!! How will I know when to have sex? Hahahaha. For three years we've only had sex during my fertile window!!! Well not ONLY during fertile time but that's when shit got serious!!


----------



## here_we_r

Girl. That so made me laugh. That's something I would say.


----------



## tessjs

alleysm said:


> I don't know if I can go a whole month without temping or charting or checking!! How will I know when to have sex? Hahahaha. For three years we've only had sex during my fertile window!!! Well not ONLY during fertile time but that's when shit got serious!!


ha ha love it..sorry about clomid an the bust ..please hang in there I'm feeling down actually going into fertile window and feel confused ... don't know if hubby will play ball so to speak this week ..seems lethargic and tired all the time:( pretty worried....


----------



## Kasgreenbean

Hi girls, i started coq10 in December - only 200g a day and wondered if anyone had experienced a side effect of bloated crampy stomach? Also a shorter cycle / ov earlier than usual? Hmmm!
It's not the only thing I changed; i ran out of calcium and magnesium and vit E whilst away at xmas and of course it could just be down to the change in diet whilst away - not my usual healthy self! lol. 
I finally read through the entire thread, thanks for the advice and will keep you all posted :)


----------



## Blythe

Hi kas. When i first started with the coq10 it really effected my tummy but after a while your body gets used to it.....im on 400mg per day with no ill side effects. It did not have any effect on my ovulation though.....


----------



## Kasgreenbean

@blythe thanks for replying :) yeah the ov might be a coincidence and due to other factors, but thats reassuring to hear that your stomach aches subsided! Its been pretty consistent but i want to try this out for a few months at least!

have any of you considered taking dhea? and have you heard if you are already sufficient it can impact fertility?


----------



## 2have4kids

Kasgreenbean said:


> @blythe thanks for replying :) yeah the ov might be a coincidence and due to other factors, but thats reassuring to hear that your stomach aches subsided! Its been pretty consistent but i want to try this out for a few months at least!
> 
> have any of you considered taking dhea? and have you heard if you are already sufficient it can impact fertility?

When I got my BFP in Sept my O was 3 days early, we almost missed it because I only OPK, never temp. I usually start poas on the 16th -20th and then only waste 4 sticks/mnth. I hope this means good to come for you.

CoQ10 is oil based, are you taking it with food. It'll be quite rich on an empty stomach and could also cause the runs if there's no food in there first.

Well I O'd finally this month CD 26! But I've just got booked for surgery on the 19th so now I can't act on it. BOOOOO! Anyway, just glad it finally came, stooopid hormones.:wacko:


----------



## here_we_r

I tell you girls what? I 'm so ready for some results from this "miracle" CoQ10. I'm doing the liquid and this crap is expensive. I missed a week taking it when I went on vacation but now I'm kinda glad I need it to last. Good gracious!


----------



## alleysm

Me too!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Ha, got my O on CD 25 and AF on CD28, what to make of that zinger? Onto the next cycle.
I'm loosing weight, going to see if this helps. We're talking serious weight loss here, like 65 lbs. Wish me luck.


----------



## alleysm

Great day 2have! 3 day luteal phase.... 65 ? Thats two first graders!! What the what???


----------



## alleysm

HAPPY CRAPPY THREE YEAR ANNIVERSARY TO ME. Tomorrow marks 3 phuckin years since my TR... so im celebrating by having four teeth pulled.. yay me.. i should be having sleepless nights and fearing the flu of an infant and toddler.. but "the baby room" remains empty three years later... and is now called "the other room" I decided to take this cycle off after two failed rounds of clomid .. So onward with the painkillers and dental extractions..and possibly very heavy drinking. BUT next cycle the shit is getting real.. 100mg clomid and sperm deposits.. hope hubs is up for it! Might even treat him to a BJ or two this cycle.. hes been a champ with my mood swings a fits of crying.. POSITIVE vibes and truckloads of glitter to us all!!!


----------



## tessjs

alleysm said:


> HAPPY CRAPPY THREE YEAR ANNIVERSARY TO ME. Tomorrow marks 3 phuckin years since my TR... so im celebrating by having four teeth pulled.. yay me.. i should be having sleepless nights and fearing the flu of an infant and toddler.. but "the baby room" remains empty three years later... and is now called "the other room" I decided to take this cycle off after two failed rounds of clomid .. So onward with the painkillers and dental extractions..and possibly very heavy drinking. BUT next cycle the shit is getting real.. 100mg clomid and sperm deposits.. hope hubs is up for it! Might even treat him to a BJ or two this cycle.. hes been a champ with my mood swings a fits of crying.. POSITIVE vibes and truckloads of glitter to us all!!!

Good luck to you I have been reading your posts.i hope all will work out.take it easy and you get your BFP this year!

i love your last line of truckloads of glitter to us all..I love it!!!!


----------



## alleysm

Thanks tess! I cried yesterday so im not doing that today.. onward and upwards ..


----------



## 2have4kids

Alley I'm really sorry it's taken this long and the chlomid didn't work AND that you had to have 4 teeth pulled out on your anniversary. It's pretty sucky over here too, thanks for sharing the shit with me lol. I've just posted this on another thread and I'll tell you about it too. I'm at my witts end and fed up. 

I know you guys may think this is crazy but I'm sick of the yo-yoing with my weight and I firmly believe my hormones and fertility aren't working because of it. So I'm fixing it in a more permanent way. I'm getting gastric sleeved on Jan 19th. I was in tears last week, called in sick from work, home alone, couldnt sleep, face full of spots, not ovulating, feeling fat. My thyroid isn't working, I'm probably not producing melatonin, my arthritis is killing me (we've been skiing alot) and I'm going to have to go get bone spurs scraped off my L knee by my orthopedic surgeon (R knee was done in 2011). So I booked in with a top surgeon in Mexico and my flights.

I was in shock the whole day with my decision and didn't want to tell ANYBODY. Thinking up stories I could tell my hubbie etc. Then I realised, this is going to benefit him, I know he'll be supportive and I broke down and told him. I'm not ever going to tell anybody else, this is for me and I think people would make off the cuff negative judgements to me. I just feel like if I don't do something soon I will not ever have kids. I've tried everything under the sun other than being able to control my weight, I have to get down to a regular BMI (hovers between 26-31). I have worked out like crazy, ran 5km races, been to a bariatrics clinic since 2007 and not been able to get a handle on my overall weight. My goal weight is between 135-145 and the lowest I've been able to get down to was in 2007 @ 165.

The statistics of negatives with the gastric sleeve are shockingly low, the statistics of people loosing weight and keeping it off are amazingly high. They cut your stomach in half which gives you less room to stuff yourself and removes the center that makes the ghrelin hormone (the hunger pangs). It's different than a gastric bypass which can produce dumping and malnutrition. It's about forced portion control and removing the hunger feedback loop to your brain. I really enjoy sports of all kinds but the extra weight makes my knees groan everytime I do something. It's not going to be an easy fix by any means but I'm looking forward to a slimmer more fertile me, and hopefully my hormones will start working too.

I haven't been able to talk to anybody about this, it's pretty radical, I'm terrified and I still can't believe the path I've put myself on!


----------



## pdmcd17

2have good luck I totally understand where your coming from. I too have the weight issue working against me. I wish you a safe surgery and speedy recovery

Ally big hug. Good luck with the dentist. Enjoy your mini break from ttc ( maybe it will be your month after all)


----------



## alleysm

2have - i believe in you! Bnb is the place for support and secrets.. i am 5'3 and hovered in the 170s for years.. im stuck at 148.8 but im ok with it..would really like to lose 10 more pounds though!! no one but my virtual friends on bnb knows i had tubal reversal surgery... posting here allows me to share ttc struggles that i normally have to keep buried. There is no pain worse than feeling fertility broken.. keep me informed on how things go.. I'll be thinking of you.. and worried sick until you post again after surgery..


----------



## Briss

2have good luck! have a safe surgery and speedy recovery


----------



## pdmcd17

alley i hear you on the ttc broken. i feel like a failure for not being able to get pregnant. we have been ttc for 2 years and not one bfp. it hurts. no one but those in similar situations understand. At least here we do


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks guys, can't speak to anyone about it and it feels great to just let it out! Alleysm, I'm sick and tired of feeling broken too. This is the year of big changes for me. I'll be broke but hopefully healthier and happier. Especially if we have to do IVF after this! At least the good thing is that from all the sleevers that I've spoken to (there are some on B&B too) they gained around 20 lbs with baby and lost it all right away. They had no nutritional issues it sounds really very positive. 

Has anyone else here considered IUI or IVF or is would it be a future option? We tried IUI but they warned us there's only around 25% extra possibility over natural methods.


----------



## Briss

My FS has been pushing for IVF cos of my age and high FSH and hubby's low numbers but I was not ready, now a year later I am ready but DH needs more time to accept this. I am hoping coq10 is doing its job in keeping me eggs young while I am waiting for hubby


----------



## moondust7

Hi ladies - just catching up now. I took 2 weeks off for the holidays (traveling and time away from the computer)... hope you're all having a very happy new year!! It's going to be our year!!!

2have - oh the surgery sounds wonderful!!! All the best luck to you!!! I'm sure the sleeve will be a great solution. It is SO so hard to keep our weight in check when TTC. We all understand. Lots of hugs to you!!!! Like Alley said, I believe in you too!!

Vix - it sounds like acupuncture is going really well - I love the excited response you got!! LOL! And I know what you mean about supplements... I wonder if any of them interfere with each other. I tried to google which vitamins to take together but gave up b/c I couldn't figure it out. I try to take my calcium separate from the prenatal multi and folic acid... but I think it's ok to take calcium with CoQ10 since that's fat soluble... but otherwise I have no clue.

CaliDreaming - hi and hope everything is going well for you!!

Pdmcd17 - how's the CoQ10 going? Hope you're doing well and having a great new year!

Nato - Congrats on the BFP!!!!! How are you doing? FX for a sticky bean for you. Huge hug. And totally agree with you about the green tea!!!

Briss - where do you get the wheatgrass supps? Health food store? I don't think I've ever seen that in supplement form before... but I see the wheat grass in the grocery store... I've never bought any though. Why is it good for you/TTC? I should do so reading!!! I hope you get your BFP soon!!! Magic CoQ10 dust to you!!!

Hi Kasgreenbean - make sure to take the CoQ10 with food, and especially food that has a little bit of fat in it since CoQ10 is fat soluble. Hope your tummy is feeling better. You could also try another brand of CoQ10 - sometimes some women have an easier time taking a different brand.

Here - LOL I know!!!! It's about time this stuff worked.

Alley - Oh man 3 years... I'm so sorry to hear about the teeth coming out, and hope those painkillers do the trick afterwards!!! My dentist wanted to do some fillings last time (in November) but I decided against it. I probably should have..... You definitely deserve a nice relaxing cycle off from trying everything. I hope 2013 is your year and it only gets better from here!!!!! Baby glitter galore!!!! LOL!

Hi Blythe and Tess - Happy 2013!!

AFM - DH and I went to see our families in Minnesota and Pennsylvania over the holidays and spent LOTS of time waiting in airports due to the winter storms. I am in the TWW and am symptom spotting of course, but have no idea what to think since they're really just the same thing as PMS!! This is the first cycle I've tried since the m/c. I am so worried about another m/c, but really want to be PG again, so I'm trying to keep my fingers crossed. Hope 2013 is the year for all of us!!!


----------



## Briss

moondust7 said:


> Briss - where do you get the wheatgrass supps? Health food store? I don't think I've ever seen that in supplement form before... but I see the wheat grass in the grocery store... I've never bought any though. Why is it good for you/TTC? I should do so reading!!! I hope you get your BFP soon!!! Magic CoQ10 dust to you!!!

Thank you! Baby dust to you too :dust:
I buy wheatgrass in powder form from H&B, supposed to help with lowering FSH and is generally considered very beneficial. it does not taste great so I find it really hard to stick to it

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1813&prodid=1964

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=3741&prodid=4329&bid=701


----------



## moondust7

Just checking in - how are you all doing?

Briss - thanks for the info!! We bought a bottled green drink (Naked brand) and it has wheat grass in it (and is very tasty!).


----------



## 2have4kids

I've been drinking that stuff too, I see it has spirilina in it too. Did my surgery last Saturday and I'm back at work. I'm 4 lbs down since Friday and my arthritis has been feeling great, probably because I've not been out skiing and working my legs off.

I took a read, at cd15 today, really sad that we can't try this month but next month here we come! Hopefully I'll have blown off alot of weight by then too making my hormones go crrraaazzyy.


----------



## moondust7

2have - that's GREAT!!! Glad to hear you're doing well enough to be back at work. And 4 lbs already?!! I hope this month will go by fast for you!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks so much Moondust. 5 weeks and 2 days already, your little sprog is an appleseed!


----------



## pdmcd17

Congrats moondust!!


----------



## alleysm

Yay moon dust!


----------



## vix1972

Congrats moondust!!! :happydance:

Happy and healthy 9 mos to you and LO:dust:


----------



## moondust7

pdmcd, alley, vix, thank you!! 

How are you all doing? 
Alley - I love your avatar!!! That is hilarious (and awesome).

This is the day (5w6d) that I started the m/c last time, so it will feel like a hurdle to get through today. 

Hope you're all having a good start to the week.


----------



## notrustyyet

I'll chime in here about Wheat Grass. I used the frozen cubes of wheat grass that Whole Foods carries in addition to Amazing Grass organic tablets. I didn't always have them on hand, but quite often. The tablets I took daily. It wasn't practical to get fresh so the frozen was next best thing. Doesn't taste too bad either, and mixed in juice, goes down very easy. I also had the powder by Navitas Naturals, they make an organic freeze dried one, if you are tired of swallowing so many supplement pills, I mixed 1 tsp into smoothies. I started with the Wheat Grass after reading Inconceivable by Julia Indichova.

Before an FSH test by a fertility specialist, can be really helpful to load up on wheat grass and drink TONS of water. Maybe mix in some coconut water so your not diluting your electrolytes, but try this 24-36 hrs before the CD 3 FSH test. #'s CAN fluctuate month to month, but if your unlucky and get a particularly bad /high #, the RE's will say it's hopeless, refuse to help....


----------



## 2have4kids

I forgot that in the usa they refuse to help you if your fsh is too high. I find this really sad. Oh well, cancun just got a fabulous new clinic. i'd be going there if i was told by my fs to go home!


----------



## alleysm

Hows everyone doing? Threads gone quiet!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Still taking CoQ10, 800mg/day along with a handful of other supplements. Got my cycle back after m/c in Nov, IUI this month and IVF next month. Wish me luck, how about everyone else?


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies,

Sorry been a while since I posted here, hope you are all well? I upped my dose to 200 mg per day back in Nov after my 2nd MC and got a BFP last month, so keeping popping those pills I am sure they did help.

Now 8 weeks and hoping this will be my time, :hugs: to all and lots of :dust:


----------



## alleysm

Pattabs!!!! Thats wonderful news!!! 
2have im still plugging along at 300mg plus a plethora of other supplements and "makes me crazy" clomid. One last cycle and we have to call it quits on ttc.. :(


----------



## 2have4kids

PatTabs said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry been a while since I posted here, hope you are all well? I upped my dose to 200 mg per day back in Nov after my 2nd MC and got a BFP last month, so keeping popping those pills I am sure they did help.
> 
> Now 8 weeks and hoping this will be my time, :hugs: to all and lots of :dust:

H & H 9 months, this one WILL work out!! Congratulations :hug:


----------



## 2have4kids

alleysm said:


> Pattabs!!!! Thats wonderful news!!!
> 2have im still plugging along at 300mg plus a plethora of other supplements and "makes me crazy" clomid. One last cycle and we have to call it quits on ttc.. :(

Alleysm, I'm so sorry to hear this. There's no way to do ivf then? It's such a roller coaster isn't it.:growlmad:


----------



## alleysm

With low amh i cant do ivf.. but we had decided a long time ago that ivf would not be an option due to the cost.


----------



## PatTabs

Thank you so much Alley and 2have, am not counting my chickens just yet as you know the roller coaster of emotions are so crazy.

Alley so sorry to hear your news I pray this will be your cycle. :hugs:


----------



## ela13

Hi ladies! I have been considering adding coq10 to my routine... I have a question though- have you had any side effects from it such as a burning/ itching sensation? I have had very bad niacin flush before and stopped taking niacin completely as it made me really anxious and uncomfortable! so does coq10 do anything like that for any of you? Thanks!!


----------



## alleysm

Ela some do experience side effects but it depends on dosage and quality of product. I personally started with an off brand and had loose stool and itchy rash. I did some research and found a more quality product and have not had any issues


----------



## vermeil

just wondering, do you ladies take coq10 in one daily dose or do you split it along the day? I`ve been taking 300mg twice a day, with omega3 since I read coq10 is fat soluble so I figured taking it with omega3 (essentially fish oil) would help. Any thoughts?

Good luck to everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

That sounds to be about what I do Vermeil, I take two 400mg pills with meals everyday. I'll also be doing IVF soon so I"ve been taking myo-inositol too, supposed to be very good for egg quality (studies showed that it makes them grow big).


----------



## vermeil

2have4kids said:


> That sounds to be about what I do Vermeil, I take two 400mg pills with meals everyday. I'll also be doing IVF soon so I"ve been taking myo-inositol too, supposed to be very good for egg quality (studies showed that it makes them grow big).

huh, never heard of myo-inositol, I'll have to read up on it, thanks! I have my first FET in march, crossing fingers it works for both of us :flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

vermeil said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> That sounds to be about what I do Vermeil, I take two 400mg pills with meals everyday. I'll also be doing IVF soon so I"ve been taking myo-inositol too, supposed to be very good for egg quality (studies showed that it makes them grow big).
> 
> huh, never heard of myo-inositol, I'll have to read up on it, thanks! I have my first FET in march, crossing fingers it works for both of us :flower:Click to expand...

It's also in Pregnitude which is a fairly common supplement with IVF ladies. I've got loads of folic acid in my prenatal vit though so I don't need more. (Pregnitude has 200mcg folic and 2000mg Myo-Inositol. 

when I went to pick up my Myo-inositol there was inositol and Myo-inositol. The (myo) form is meant to be more bio-absorable a little like the ubiquinol form of Co Q10 vs ubiquinone.


----------



## vermeil

thanks! That`s all good info. Not sure where to find pregnitude here in Montreal but I'll look around.


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi ladies, am slowly reading thru all the pages in this thread.. Up to page 5 currently! But thought I'd jump in & say hi.. 

I'm 38, DP is 44 & were ttc #1. We have an appt with a fertility specialist on may 16th, our biggest issue is basically mechanical, so am hoping the FS will offer IUI right off the bat. 

However neither of us is spring chickens anymore so im really worried about how difficult it might be ttc. 

So I've been taking ubiquinol 200mg per day for about a month now. I'm not really sure about the dosage.. I have thought about taking more but it's sooooooo expensive compared to the CoQ10 (or ubiquinone). However, at this point, id happily sacrifice the $$$$$ if a higher dose might be proven to be beneficial. 

Just wondering what daily dosage other people may have been advised to take of ubiquinol by doctors or FS??

Also do u girls split the dose throughout the day? I have read some articles that made me think it possibly is better to split the dose for physiological reasons (to do with its levels remaining high in ur bloodstream throughout the day)..


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Juniperjules, I split the dose each day. Take 400mg in the morning and 400 in the evening. I also take pycnogenol and resveratrol to help with aging issues (quality of eggs). We're in the middle of IVF right now and I know what you mean about the $$$ issue. I got my CoQ10 through https://naturalbiology.stores.yahoo.net/coq10400mg.html because you can get 12 for ~32/bottle. I don't always remember to take 2/day but I take so many supplements it's important to take these ones with food because they're fat soluable. I take them with salmon and evening primerose oil caps for better absorption after meals.
I'd sell a house to ensure we get a bunch of kids, I've always wanted a big family with lots of giggling munchkins to feed at Sunday dinner. Can't wait and so looking forward to having a successful bfp.

Have you tried softcups Juniper? We tried for 15 months before we got 2 bfps as soon as we started using softcups. Unfortunately, I think I have egg quality issues because 1 was a chemical and 1 was a m/c. 
I also had my DHEAS tested and it was low so I'm on DHEA for egg quality before IVF. https://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/dhea.html


----------



## Cypress

age: 38 when started ttc, 39 when got my sticky bean, 40 when I had my baby, 41 now
how long ttc: around 16 months
losses: 2 (first-tri) 
length of time on coq10: 2-3 months
what dosage: 600-800mg (used Doctor's Best brand, it seemed the most reasonably priced)
result: bfp and sticky bean

I started taking CoQ10 after reading an article about how it may help improve the quality of older women's eggs (https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...nt-coq10-could-key-pregnancy-older-women.html). I'll never know if it helped, but I like to think it did! After my 2 losses i did a lot of reading and found that some losses are due to autoimmune/blood-clot issues so I also started taking low-dose aspirin after my bfp (to 35 weeks). I was also using other things like 'sperm meets egg plan', ovulation sticks/monitor, softcups. Good luck and baby dust to everyone x


----------



## 2have4kids

https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/d-chiro-inositol


----------



## Solstyce

What is the best kind of CoQ10 for egg health?

I bought this kind on Amazon, but not sure if it is the right kind. 

https://www.amazon.com/Kirkland-CoQ10-Coenzyme-300-Softgels/dp/B002KFM9LQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## 2have4kids

Solstyce said:


> What is the best kind of CoQ10 for egg health?
> 
> I bought this kind on Amazon, but not sure if it is the right kind.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kirkland-CoQ10-Coenzyme-300-Softgels/dp/B002KFM9LQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I can't tell if this is ubiquinol or ubiquinone. Here's an article explaining the difference:
https://www.livestrong.com/article/401782-ubiquinol-vs-coq10/
https://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2011/06/29/this-form-of-co-q-10-found-far-superior-to-one-typically-being-sold.aspx


----------



## Solstyce

2have4kids said:


> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> What is the best kind of CoQ10 for egg health?
> 
> I bought this kind on Amazon, but not sure if it is the right kind.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kirkland-CoQ10-Coenzyme-300-Softgels/dp/B002KFM9LQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> I can't tell if this is ubiquinol or ubiquinone. Here's an article explaining the difference:
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/401782-ubiquinol-vs-coq10/
> https://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2011/06/29/this-form-of-co-q-10-found-far-superior-to-one-typically-being-sold.aspxClick to expand...

Thanks for that info.

I just found out that the Kirkland brand is Ubiquinone. 

So I'll be ordering https://naturalbiology.stores.yahoo.net/coq10400mg.html


----------



## 2have4kids

Solstyce said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> What is the best kind of CoQ10 for egg health?
> 
> I bought this kind on Amazon, but not sure if it is the right kind.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kirkland-CoQ10-Coenzyme-300-Softgels/dp/B002KFM9LQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> I can't tell if this is ubiquinol or ubiquinone. Here's an article explaining the difference:
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/401782-ubiquinol-vs-coq10/
> https://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2011/06/29/this-form-of-co-q-10-found-far-superior-to-one-typically-being-sold.aspxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that info.
> 
> I just found out that the Kirkland brand is Ubiquinone.
> 
> So I'll be ordering https://naturalbiology.stores.yahoo.net/coq10400mg.htmlClick to expand...

Yea, I think they're the least expensive for ubiquinol that I've seen. I go through them pretty quickly so I order 12 at a time to get the lowest price.


----------



## Sis4Us

alleysm said:


> Ela some do experience side effects but it depends on dosage and quality of product. I personally started with an off brand and had loose stool and itchy rash. I did some research and found a more quality product and have not had any issues


Hey question about the rash .... I broke out on my chest but it's not itchy.... It has to be from one of the supplements not sure which one.... Do u think it's the Co-Q10????? 
Thanks


----------



## alleysm

Sis4Us said:


> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> Ela some do experience side effects but it depends on dosage and quality of product. I personally started with an off brand and had loose stool and itchy rash. I did some research and found a more quality product and have not had any issues
> 
> 
> Hey question about the rash .... I broke out on my chest but it's not itchy.... It has to be from one of the supplements not sure which one.... Do u think it's the Co-Q10?????
> ThanksClick to expand...

That sounds like what i had from the coq10 an itchy rash once i changed brands i was fine. Maybe try a lower dose for awhile then gradually increase it


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks I did cut back to every other day and Ill look for a better brand when I go to the Healthfood Store!!!!
Thanks Again


----------



## Ceilani

Going to have to try that Natural Biology Brand...I've been paying about $35/bottle for just the 100mg, and I go through it SO fast taking the higher doses.

Edit: Bonus!!

I found it on Amazon for $28.00:

https://www.amazon.com/Natural-Biol...6211255&sr=8-1&keywords=natural+biology+coq10


----------



## 2have4kids

Ceilani said:


> Going to have to try that Natural Biology Brand...I've been paying about $35/bottle for just the 100mg, and I go through it SO fast taking the higher doses.
> 
> Edit: Bonus!!
> 
> I found it on Amazon for $28.00:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Natural-Biol...6211255&sr=8-1&keywords=natural+biology+coq10

Ohhh, thanks for the heads up on that. I think the quality of the product is important, if you're getting rashes or side effects with Ubiquinone, try ubiquinol higher quality brand and you'll be less likely to have issues.


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm starting Coq10 today as suggested by my RE and may have DH try it out too. Headed out to price the different brands with ubiquinol which seems to be the better quality. 

I did read it takes about 3 months to absorb into your system, has anyone else heard that?


----------



## 2have4kids

I haven't read about the 3 months but if we consider that it takes 3 months to produce :spermy: and eggs, that makes sense.


----------



## moondust7

As I understand it, it takes 3 months for the CoQ10 to have the full affect on your eggs since that's the key growth period for the eggs. But, I also think that any amount of time you take it can help, even if it's only for 1 or 2 months - it starts building up in your body from the time you start taking it. Good luck ladies! I'm back on 600mg a day.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks for that info gals!


----------



## Juniperjules

moondust7 said:


> As I understand it, it takes 3 months for the CoQ10 to have the full affect on your eggs since that's the key growth period for the eggs. But, I also think that any amount of time you take it can help, even if it's only for 1 or 2 months - it starts building up in your body from the time you start taking it. Good luck ladies! I'm back on 600mg a day.

Hi moondust, am interested to know why u take 600mg? I'm taking 200mg of Ubiquinol but that's really just a random amount I decided on for no particular reason. We're u advised to take that much or did u decide urself? 

I have considered taking more.. But it's soooooo expensive.. Then I think to myself 'how much is a child worth to you???'.. And I feel like I should just take the extra incase it makes the difference!! 

Does anyone know, Do we have any stats even just on the girls in here as to how many mg's are being taken and and subsequent successes???? Would be great to know


----------



## here_we_r

I took 400mg of the liquid. I don't know what it did or even if it helped because I gave up on it as well as everything else. I took it for a while. It got really expensive - the liquid goes so fast.


----------



## Suziq1

Hi everyone. I am new to this site. I came across this thread while researching COQ10. I have just started it yesterday and really hoping for a BFP!
age:37
ttc#1 for 8 months
first half of this 8 months there was a polyp in my uterus preventing pregnancy. Had a D&C to remove it in Nov.
Got BFP in 2/13 ended in m/c at 6 weeks
Another BFP 5/13 was thrilled!!after 5 days of positive pg tests, line went blank. blood test came back hcg of 3!!!!!! chemical pregnancy :( For both of these BFP we used nothing but prenatals, OPK and preseed.
Now getting really frustrated so pulling out the big guns. I am taking 300mg of Ubiquinol. Along with PPQ. I have read that PPQ can acutually repair the "old cells" in the egg. Am also taking Wheatgrass tablets. I realize it takes 3 months for all this to take effect. After the 3 months I hopefully will do monitored Femara. My Dr. is clueless when it comes to Femara and wants me to do Clomid which I heard Femara is much better for older girls especially.
All the stories of BFP in older women on here is really inspirational to me. Hope you guys keep this thread up. I don't think I have a problem getting pregnant, I just can't stay pregnant so I'm convinced I have "old eggs" lol. Hoping COQ10 is a miracle for me just like it has been for so many 30 and 40 something women who want a baby!


----------



## Suziq1

Also forgot to add after O:
progesterone suppositories, Welcome Womb (supposed to prevent MC).


----------



## Suziq1

Juniper: I do not go to a RE but I read on another forum a lot of women were told by their RE that 600-800 mg of Coq10 was good for egg quality. So, the Ubiquinol would be 300-400 mg. But, I have also read of lots of other people who have had success with less amounts of it. I chose the 300 mg of the Ubiquinol and I definitely notice more energy so I think i'm going to stick with that dose. I know it's sooo expensive but at this point if it works it's soooo worth it.


----------



## Suziq1

Juniper: I do not go to a RE but I read on another forum a lot of women were told by their RE that 600-800 mg of Coq10 was good for egg quality. So, the Ubiquinol would be 300-400 mg. But, I have also read of lots of other people who have had success with less amounts of it. I chose the 300 mg of the Ubiquinol and I definitely notice more energy so I think i'm going to stick with that dose. I know it's sooo expensive but at this point if it works it's soooo worth it


----------



## moondust7

Juniper - Agreed with Suziq... I usually read that the recommended amount by Fertility Specialist doctors is 600-800mg. There have also been studies where they have used that amount. But, I'm sure any amount will help, so don't worry if you can't afford more! As Here said, it may or may not "work" but I figure it's worth a shot.

Suziq - What's PPQ? I haven't heard of that one before!


----------



## Solstyce

moondust7 said:


> Juniper - Agreed with Suziq... I usually read that the recommended amount by Fertility Specialist doctors is 600-800mg. There have also been studies where they have used that amount. But, I'm sure any amount will help, so don't worry if you can't afford more! As Here said, it may or may not "work" but I figure it's worth a shot.
> 
> Suziq - What's PPQ? I haven't heard of that one before!

I was going to ask the same thing. What's PPQ?


----------



## Juniperjules

I just found these 2 articles, Is it this PQQ?? Pyrroloquinoline Quinone??? Sounds interesting... Might check out how easy/hard it is to get hold of.. Suziq where do u buy it?? 

https://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/infertility-vitamin-ppq.html

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-178249/New-vitamin-tackle-infertility.html


----------



## Solstyce

Juniperjules said:


> I just found this article, Is it this PQQ?? Pyrroloquinoline Quinone??? Sounds interesting... Might check out how easy/hard it is to get hold of.. Suziq where do u buy it??
> 
> https://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/infertility-vitamin-ppq.html

That article says PQQ is in green tea, which I drank from AF-O. I found some PQQ at amazon for $15


----------



## Suziq1

Yes, I'm sorry it's PQQ not PPQ. I noticed that today while looking at the bottle lol I was like wait did I buy the right thing but yes it's PQQ. I bought mine at the vitamin shoppe. It was $20 for 30 10 mg tablets. I am only taking 10 mg/day right now. The only other girl that I saw that took it took 20mg. I am going to do some research today to see if I can find out more about the dosage. If anyone else gets info on dosage let me know!


----------



## here_we_r

Susiq....have you had all the blood tests done. Its like Mhmtr...or something like that. I'd have to get the true letters. I was having miscarriages, chemicals and found out I have a blood clotting disorder. My blood clots too fast. I've been on lovenox and its kept this one around so far. Just a thought.


----------



## Suziq1

Hi! I haven't had all the testing to see about why I miscarried. I am going to suggest this to my doc. She told me to take baby aspirin though. Would that even help for something like that? I read that you're not supposed to do the baby aspirin along with coq10. Something about they counteract with eachother???? So I plan to stop coq10 and start baby aspirin after a BFP.


----------



## here_we_r

I take a baby aspirin along with the lovenox. I never would have thought I'd have a clotting disorder. The base he said is 10 and the high end is 20. When first checked I was 11 I think and then after I got a positive test this time..he checked it again and it was 15. So I'd definitely get checked. I thought it was my eggs the whole time. I mean it could have been but I really think now it was the clotting. Do I need to get the correct lettering or do you kinda know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Suziq1

I know exactly what you mean. So, do you think it's ok to wait after a BFP to get tested or do you think I need to get tested now. Is the test just a simple blood test?


----------



## Suziq1

Also just wanted to let you guys know, all those who were asking about the PQQ. I just saw a woman on an over 40 ttc forum got pregnant 3 weeks after adding 10 mg a day to her regimen so I think I'm going to stick with that dose. Good luck you guys!!!!! Keep me posted!!


----------



## here_we_r

I would get it as soon as you could. By the time the baby tries to implant and produce enough HCG to detect pregnancy..the clots have already formed and cut off implantation. Definitely make sure the baby aspirin is okay with the other things you are taking. I know another girl on here had repeat miscarriage and had the test done. Found out she had it - clotting disorder...She started on blood thinner and baby aspirin and got pregnant right away. She is now 13 weeks preggo. I'm not saying you have it so don't worry yourself unnecessarily but it would be a great idea to mark it off your list.


----------



## Suziq1

Thank you! I was going to call the dr. tomorrow anyway to bug her about the Femara lol I figure I have a couple of months to do that so I'll put that on the backburner for now and ask her about getting tested for this. It's one of those things that either way you need to know cause if that is the problem, it's so easily treatable and if it's not, like you said, can cross it off the list of "unknowns" I will let you know how it goes :)


----------



## Suziq1

I have a question for you guys. I was thinking about doing the evening primrose oil but I heard that it can mess up your regular cycle if you have one. While I def notice less EWCM since even this last year (getting older???) So, even though I have less of that and would obviously like to have more, I still have a perfect 28 day cycle and I don't wanna mess with that or my ovulation. So, what is your experience with the EPO? Did it mess up your cycle and how much do you take?


----------



## Briss

I really like EPO but it works differently for me every time, the first month I used it I got lots of EWCM and was happy about it, the second month I had none (while I do usually have some on my own). I also noticed that it delays my O by 1-2 days which for me is a great thing because I tend to O early and have shorter cycles but again it does not work like that every time. I still use EPO once every 3-4 cycles. I also noticed that it does work that well with Chinese herbs so I try not to take it while I am on herbs


----------



## Suziq1

So, how much do you take daily? Also, was wondering if you noticed any difference in your FSH with the supps you're taking. I noticed you're not doing wheatgrass. I heard that is sooo good for lowering your FSH. :)


----------



## Briss

I take 1500 EPO a day, 500 x 3 times a day.

I tried doing wheatgrass but I just cant stand the taste, I still have plenty of it at home and in my office but cant bring myself to taking it. it was in that book "Inconceivable" where the author was taking wheatgrass to lower her FSH but in her next book she actually said it was not just to wheatgrass but a combination of many factors. I tried making lifestyle choices like I quit coffee - my favorite thing! and was trying to cut down chocolate but could only survive a month. I had a good FSH result in September (decrease from 14.3 to 8 and I think it's largely due increase in coq10 from 30 to 300 for 3 months) and am now due to repeat it as soon as AF shows up


----------



## Suziq1

oh wow, that's good that it lowered your FSH that much! Good luck to you. Hope we get our BFPs soooon!!!!


----------



## moondust7

Suziq1 said:


> I have a question for you guys. I was thinking about doing the evening primrose oil but I heard that it can mess up your regular cycle if you have one. While I def notice less EWCM since even this last year (getting older???) So, even though I have less of that and would obviously like to have more, I still have a perfect 28 day cycle and I don't wanna mess with that or my ovulation. So, what is your experience with the EPO? Did it mess up your cycle and how much do you take?

Hey Suziq - I take 2000mg of EPO and it has never messed with my cycle. I started taking 1000mg and it hardly made any difference, but when I upped it to 2000mg, I noticed a lot more EWCM. I have read that the recommended dose for increasing CM is 1000-3000mg. 2000mg works for me. I usually notice EWCM significantly increases the 2nd cycle I start taking it. Remember to only take it for the first 2 weeks of your cycle, as it can cause uterine contractions, so you wouldn't want it interfering with implantation during the 2nd 2 weeks. I also have a 28-day cycle, and ovulate on day 14 or 15. I have had a 28 day cycle for years.


----------



## Suziq1

Thanks Moondust! I did add it and I am doing 1000 mg. Maybe I'll try uping it to 1500 and see how that works for me.


----------



## moondust7

here_we_r said:


> I would get it as soon as you could. By the time the baby tries to implant and produce enough HCG to detect pregnancy..the clots have already formed and cut off implantation. Definitely make sure the baby aspirin is okay with the other things you are taking. I know another girl on here had repeat miscarriage and had the test done. Found out she had it - clotting disorder...She started on blood thinner and baby aspirin and got pregnant right away. She is now 13 weeks preggo. I'm not saying you have it so don't worry yourself unnecessarily but it would be a great idea to mark it off your list.

Also interesting you guys are talking about blood-related disorders. I had a blood test a couple weeks ago to check for common causes of miscarriage. I literally just found out today that I have the MTHFR gene mutation. The treatment for it is just high doses of vitamins (prescription-level doses): folic acid, B-6 and B-12, and a low-dose aspirin. :thumbup: Note that I have always been extremely healthy and never would have expected a blood-related issue. But, the good news is that I can get pregnant, and hopefully the vitamins do the trick and I can carry to term..... My doctor said that the treatment is successful, which is good news.


----------



## Briss

re EWCM, believe it or not but the old good grapefruit juice really works for me, I make fresh one from 2 grapefruits everyday starting from 5 days before O and until O and I can see my EWCM increasing a lot and it lasts longer for at least a day longer than usual. It may not work for everyone but certainly worth giving it a go. the months I felt lazy and did not drink my grapefruit juice I only got watery CM or 1 day of EWCM (with grapefruit juice I get 2-3 clear days of plenty of EWCM) so I can clearly see the difference. no idea why it works but it does


----------



## Suziq1

Yay Moondust! Not that having a blood clotting disorder is a good thing. But for someone who has had miscarriages it kinda is cause NOW YOU KNOW!!!! And it's easily treatable.


----------



## Juniperjules

Suziq1 said:


> I have a question for you guys. I was thinking about doing the evening primrose oil but I heard that it can mess up your regular cycle if you have one. While I def notice less EWCM since even this last year (getting older???) So, even though I have less of that and would obviously like to have more, I still have a perfect 28 day cycle and I don't wanna mess with that or my ovulation. So, what is your experience with the EPO? Did it mess up your cycle and how much do you take?

Suziq, i concur with Briss!!! have u tried drinking grapefruit juice to increase CM? I do take EPO from cd1-Ov, but I take it to help relieve breast cysts. And I personally don't really notice it affecting my CM (but perhaps it does). 

However I DO drink grapefruit juice on the BD days around Ov. And my experience just like Briss, is that it DEF works!!! Infact I'm always quite shocked by just how well it works to increase CM..... Don't want to be TMI, but I'm not kidding when I say the CM is abundant! To the point where I'm always a bit incredulous & amused at how much CM there is! I've read up a little on it but can't remember why it works... But just like Briss has said, for some of us it DEFINITELY does the trick!


----------



## Suziq1

Juniperjules said:


> Suziq1 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for you guys. I was thinking about doing the evening primrose oil but I heard that it can mess up your regular cycle if you have one. While I def notice less EWCM since even this last year (getting older???) So, even though I have less of that and would obviously like to have more, I still have a perfect 28 day cycle and I don't wanna mess with that or my ovulation. So, what is your experience with the EPO? Did it mess up your cycle and how much do you take?
> 
> Suziq, i concur with Briss!!! have u tried drinking grapefruit juice to increase CM? I do take EPO from cd1-Ov, but I take it to help relieve breast cysts. And I personally don't really notice it affecting my CM (but perhaps it does).
> 
> However I DO drink grapefruit juice on the BD days around Ov. And my experience just like Briss, is that it DEF works!!! Infact I'm always quite shocked by just how well it works to increase CM..... Don't want to be TMI, but I'm not kidding when I say the CM is abundant! To the point where I'm always a bit incredulous & amused at how much CM there is! I've read up a little on it but can't remember why it works... But just like Briss has said, for some of us it DEFINITELY does the trick!Click to expand...

Ok you ladies convinced me!! I am going to drink the grapefruit juice....eeeek I hate it and always have. I am a bartender so we always have tons of grapefruit juice around at work lol :)


----------



## Solstyce

I totally hate grapefruit juice and always have. However after drinking it last cycle for 2 weeks I now don't mind it.


----------



## 2have4kids

Moo dust I'm so pleased for you that you found out what was going on! I'm wishing you a quick bfp this summer and another go at it all right away. Wouldn't that be amazing if we both got to be preggers together. My IVF is in aug/sept. I hope you fall before then!!!


----------



## Juniperjules

Suziq1 said:


> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suziq1 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for you guys. I was thinking about doing the evening primrose oil but I heard that it can mess up your regular cycle if you have one. While I def notice less EWCM since even this last year (getting older???) So, even though I have less of that and would obviously like to have more, I still have a perfect 28 day cycle and I don't wanna mess with that or my ovulation. So, what is your experience with the EPO? Did it mess up your cycle and how much do you take?
> 
> Suziq, i concur with Briss!!! have u tried drinking grapefruit juice to increase CM? I do take EPO from cd1-Ov, but I take it to help relieve breast cysts. And I personally don't really notice it affecting my CM (but perhaps it does).
> 
> However I DO drink grapefruit juice on the BD days around Ov. And my experience just like Briss, is that it DEF works!!! Infact I'm always quite shocked by just how well it works to increase CM..... Don't want to be TMI, but I'm not kidding when I say the CM is abundant! To the point where I'm always a bit incredulous & amused at how much CM there is! I've read up a little on it but can't remember why it works... But just like Briss has said, for some of us it DEFINITELY does the trick!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok you ladies convinced me!! I am going to drink the grapefruit juice....eeeek I hate it and always have. I am a bartender so we always have tons of grapefruit juice around at work lol :)Click to expand...

I hear you!! ; ) I'm not a fan of grapefruit or grapefruit juice either... But I force myself to drink it around Ov bcos it does the trick. I basically buy a 2litre bottle & drink it over 3-4 days. When I know we're gonna BD ill have maybe 2 large glasses 30-60 mins before!


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh gosh apologies for the auto correct on my last post, just saw this now that it corrected from moondust to moo dust, sitting here giggling shaking head.


----------



## Hopethisyear

I just read that grapefruit juice helps with the absorption of CoQ10, so another reason to drink it.


----------



## Solstyce

Hopethisyear said:


> I just read that grapefruit juice helps with the absorption of CoQ10, so another reason to drink it.

Really? That's good news!


----------



## Suziq1

Hey girls.. just dropping in to say hi. Anyone else feel lots of energy on the Coq10? I feel and look a lot younger than my age but on all these supps I really feel like my old self. I even feel more fertile lol. Maybe that's just my imagination but I hope not!!! Still patiently waiting for baby making week to get here. Few more days now!


----------



## Solstyce

I don't feel any different and I am taking a lot of supplements. But nothing ever phased me. I can take any kind of birth control with no side effects, any kind of supplement. With both my daughters I never had morning sickness or felt pregnant until I was big and the baby was moving.


----------



## moondust7

Briss and Juniper - thanks for the tip about grapefruit!! Sounds like it works well. I have 2 grapefruits at home right now that we got at the farmer's market, so I will be putting them to good use this month :winkwink:

Hope - that's interesting that grapefruit helps with the absorption of CoQ10. Good to know.

Suziq - yes, I am very glad to know now and to have an action plan! FX for you this month!

2have - yes, let's keep our fingers crossed that we both get Pg this summer!!! I will be keeping you in my thoughts for August!! BTW - moo dust :mamafy: :dust: :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

I know this is a very old thread but I wanted to know how everyone got on that was pregnant and ttc.. I have just ordered some N-Acetyl cysteine online but im not able to get DHEA here in the UK. I have just had my 4th chemical pregnancy and Im 41. I have previously had children but not carried a baby lately with my new partner. xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Soanxious said:


> I know this is a very old thread but I wanted to know how everyone got on that was pregnant and ttc.. I have just ordered some N-Acetyl cysteine online but im not able to get DHEA here in the UK. I have just had my 4th chemical pregnancy and Im 41. I have previously had children but not carried a baby lately with my new partner. xx

Hi Soanxious, I stopped taking supplements and went to a Reproductive Immunologist. It turns out I have more than a few issues that would cause 1. no implantation 2. chemicals and 3. miscarriages. I've had all of the above and the thing that finally set me off to what was going on was using a donor egg from a 26 year old lady and I still managed to miscarry 2 embryos. That just should NOT happen. So after extensive testing they know exactly what's going on and I've got to do some treatments before my next donor egg IVF and then go on some drugs when I do the IVF. I hope if you keep having chemicals you'll find a Reproductive Immunologist and get proper testing. I waited WAY too long and spent WAY too much money on IVF's and supplements before I understood the real problem. :dust:


----------



## Briss

2have4kids, so good to hear from you. I am sorry to read that your DE IVF ended in mc, heart-breaking but at least you are on the right track right now. so the main issue turned out not your eggs but implantation/immunology issues? Are they putting you on prednisolone? 

I am still trying to figure out what the hell is wrong with me. DH is undergoing hormonal treatment and I can tell his testosterone is going up, we are yet to find out if this has had any effect on his count. In the meantime I have done some tests and my TSH is on the higher side of normal which may indicate under active thyroid which I know has been linked to infertility. Although last year my TSH was 2 which was OK. 

re coq10, I read a very encouraging book on egg quality and apparently recent research indicates that most damage to chromosomal make of the egg happen within 2 months prior to O so apparently you can improve your egg quality and it's about energy so coq10 is the key ingredient. I have increased my dose to 600 coq10/300 ubiquonol. I know that coq10 is not the answer (I've been taking lower doses for years) but it does seem to help with egg quality so I am sticking with it. 

I am also considerably reducing my sugar intake and cutting out sugar/chocolate/sweets/potatoes/pasta/white bread and replacing it with protein food


----------



## Soanxious

2have4kids thanks for getting in touch, I am so sorry to hear about all this that you have had to go through and such a shame your answers didn't happen sooner, but hopefully they have found the problem now and you can get things sorted and a nice SHBFP soon xxx

I am starting off on 140mg N-Acetyl cysteine for a week and up that to 280mg once I know I can tolerate it, and hope it works, I am also taking omega 3, prenatals, aspirin. x


----------



## 2have4kids

Briss said:


> 2have4kids, so good to hear from you. I am sorry to read that your DE IVF ended in mc, heart-breaking but at least you are on the right track right now. so the main issue turned out not your eggs but implantation/immunology issues? Are they putting you on prednisolone?
> 
> I am still trying to figure out what the hell is wrong with me. DH is undergoing hormonal treatment and I can tell his testosterone is going up, we are yet to find out if this has had any effect on his count. In the meantime I have done some tests and my TSH is on the higher side of normal which may indicate under active thyroid which I know has been linked to infertility. Although last year my TSH was 2 which was OK.
> 
> re coq10, I read a very encouraging book on egg quality and apparently recent research indicates that most damage to chromosomal make of the egg happen within 2 months prior to O so apparently you can improve your egg quality and it's about energy so coq10 is the key ingredient. I have increased my dose to 600 coq10/300 ubiquonol. I know that coq10 is not the answer (I've been taking lower doses for years) but it does seem to help with egg quality so I am sticking with it.
> 
> I am also considerably reducing my sugar intake and cutting out sugar/chocolate/sweets/potatoes/pasta/white bread and replacing it with protein food

Hi Briss, I was overweight (BMI of 31) and had thyroid issues as well as insulin resistance. I lost the weight because I thought this might be the problem. My gf is a nurse and pointed out that hormones get locked up in fat. I didn't want to go into IVF's knowing I may not respond to the drugs because I was too fat! I also always dream that if I got fit and healthy my body would be able to do what I need it to-HA, I'll keep dreaming. Anyway at a BMI of 23 now, I no longer test low for thyroid/high insulin resistance, I'm off the synthroid, and my blood glucose test came back great as well. Sugar effects egg quality (cited on a diabetes website) and for optimum egg health they recommended cutting out the carbs. Carbs break down into sugar, your body pumps insulin to pack away the blood sugar as fat thereby lowering the blood sugar back to normal levels. Our bodies don't deal well with sugar, fats yes, sugar NO! IMO veg, healthy fats, & clean proteins are the best diet for fertility (and is why SO many PCOS women get their AF back once they cut out carbs). 

I did 20mg prednisone along with aspirin with my first DE IVF, it didn't work. I have immune issues where I reject foreign materials (my immune system thinks it's cancer) and bunts it out. For this they treat me with 3 steps: 
1. LIT treatment x 3 in Mexico & Athens. They spin my DH's blood cells, gather the white ones and reinject them all over my arms. So eg. if you're allergic to peanuts, they're going to feed you peanuts. We do 2 LIT treatments with Dr Quiroga in Mexico, three weeks apart and again in Athens, three weeks before the DE IVF.
2. Then I get IVIg treatment Right before transfer, which is white blood cells from thousands of people. It takes 3 hours to infuse the IV through my body but this is the most important treatment. And is very $$$ I go to a local hospital in Athens for this. 
3. Then they also treat me with Humira. Much of Arthritis and Chrones seems related to infertility issues. I don't really know what Humira does but they said I'll feel like a million bucks on it (I have really bad osteoarthritis).

As well, I tested negative for clotting issues at my local fertility clinic but there's 4 tests, my clinic only tested for 2 major factors. I have one of the two minor factors which causes chemical pregnancies, m/c & late term losses. Even a minor clotting issue will prevent the embryo from implanting deeply. So you can wind up with repeat chemicals, full m/c's and late term abortions because the embryo doesn't get the connection and nutrition it needs. They're treating me with Clexane and aspirin for this. I took aspirin with my first de ivf. 

Serum wants me to also take prednisone (10mg) this time. They said NOT to have sugar or salt 1 month before transfer date. Prednisone gets rid of inflammation you get from exercise and food (gluten & carbs cause HUGE amounts of inflammation even though we may not see it physically). I was tested by a naturopath and react horribly to gluten, eggs, pineapple, bananas and the night shade veggies ie broccolli/cauliflower (BOO I love cauliflower). Gluten, soy, and dairy are by far the most common irritants to humans, I don't eat much of these either anymore, only the greek 0% natural yoghurt (protein content HAS to be over the carb content otherwise it's likely the yoghurt is more of a junk sugary food). 



Soanxious said:


> 2have4kids thanks for getting in touch, I am so sorry to hear about all this that you have had to go through and such a shame your answers didn't happen sooner, but hopefully they have found the problem now and you can get things sorted and a nice SHBFP soon xxx
> 
> I am starting off on 140mg N-Acetyl cysteine for a week and up that to 280mg once I know I can tolerate it, and hope it works, I am also taking omega 3, prenatals, aspirin. x

With Diminished Ovarian Reserve the 2 supplements that I was on when I did manage to get pregnant on my own were DHEA and CoQ10 800mg/day Ubiquinol form. 

I also now only take methylfolate now instead of the folic acid that was in my PregVit prenatal. Like ubiquinone, your liver has to break folic acid down in order to convert it for use. So not only do you tax your liver with the cheaper forms of the supplements (and ask yourself how many supplements are we taxing the liver to metabolize in a day anyway) but you then also don't get the full pill worth of supplement which is a waste of $$. 

There's also a massive population with undiagnosed MTHFR gene mutation where you can't even digest folic acid. When my doctors want me on 1000 mg folic acid, and I take a folic acid 1000mg pill, my liver probably metabolises 30% and absorbs less after conversion. I don't want to have a baby with neural defects or mess around anymore with potential m/c. I'd rather take methylfolate and be safe-it's already broken down, my liver & pancrease will stay healthy, I get to absorb most of the pill (depending on your diet-carbs & gluten coat your intestines). I recommend the same with CoQ10 - take the Ubiquinol form not ubiquinone. And anytime you can get a vitamin in liquid form it's the same concept, you'll absorb it better than a pill for (calcium is a great example) I also take D3 & B12 via liquid. 

I've learned ALOT from the ladies on this forum, it's been really great. I totally owe so much to the wisdom of others here!


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you for the info, I am unable to take medicines as I can't swallow some liquids so for me the tablets are the best options. Also in the UK we have trouble getting certain things. How many mcg is the CoQ10?

I really hope that you manage to get your SHBFP soon xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Thx, I usually get my stuff online as it's less expensive. If you do your homework you can usually find reliable sources.
https://www.dhea.com/home.php?cat=249

If you wind up pregnant you might want to have your iron and B levels checked regularly then if your limited with the quality of vitamins that you take. A lack of iron is directly linked to learning disabilities (iron is another vitamin really best absorbed through liquid-according to the WHO) and B vitamins they've just published new studies stating suspected links to autism. Folic Acid is a B vitamin.


----------



## Mtkrvi06

I've been on a form of this for about 6yr? My aunt gave it to me because it was said to improve memory...and our family has a history of dementia ;) she wanted me on it early (she's my great aunt, 70). I'm 39 now and I conceived two of my girls while taking it. One at age 35 one age 37. I'm still taking it and just recently had a chemical pregnancy last cycle. My first MC. I really believe it's just age related....we have been fortunate up to now. I HAVE heard it's good for the eggs!!!


----------



## Briss

2have4kids, you are such an expert on insulin resistance! maybe you can help me? I've been struggling with sugar for years and was so sure I have some form of insulin resistance and that it was time to deal with this issue. basically I've been living off chocolate all my life. I eat maybe once a day (not big fan of food) and the rest is just chocolate. not healthy I know but it worked perfectly for me. I've always been slim. but I had really bad sugar cravings, basically cannot be without chocolate for more than a few hours. anyway, I decided I need to make some serious changes because I was sure I was heading for diabetes. I did some blood tests and results are really confusing cos they seem to be normal. is it possible that years and years of chocolate abuse did not lead to any insulin resistance? seems strange or maybe I did not do the right test or misinterpreted it? My Glycated Hb (HbA1c) was 35 mmol/mol (ref. range 24-53) and 5.4% (ref range 4.4-7.0). are these the right tests?

your three stage treatment sounds terribly serious! I've never heard of this before. I am so hoping it will work for you. 

re clotting, i had Clexane with my IVF but ended up having a chemical. I thought you know if you have clotting issues by just observing your period? is this not sufficient? My AF is almost clots free after I had acupuncture and herbs. I assumed it was fine but maybe I need to do some bloods?

I was actually wondering about fruit yogurt. I cut out a lot of sugar but started eating more fruit yogurt. I need to cut it out as well, it's probably just sugar. tastes too good :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh Briss you're too kind. I'm really NOT an expert, I just had hunches and a few test results that were a bit weird. You can't really tell via AF if you have clotting factors, even my fertility specialist cleared me of clotting factors and then the immunologist got in there with 2 more tests and bam, came up with levels outside the normal ranges. I have a nice 4 day AF with no clots, I use a 'diva cup' and can tell. I've seen my AF on chlomid and thought, there's NO way I'd be able to get pregnant on that stuff the way it clotted me up! But if you were on clexane then that should have helped. It could also be genetic issues or like me, you could have an overactive immune system bunting any foreign material out thinking it's cancer. 

I got Dr Beer's Repro-Med clinic to do the testing. They faxed my local lab, the lab drew the bloods, sent some to Dr Beers clinic and did some tests here in canada. Then 3 weeks later we had an hour consultation with the Dr and he explained everything. It was money well spent. 

Your chocolate thing, if you aren't showing signs of insulin resistance and you aren't overweight/have much fat on your body you should be fine. The darker the chocolate, the less sugar. Do you like tea? I use tea to help me with sugar cravings. I use green tea in the afternoon with some stevia. I love a good cinnamon/spice tea in the evenings, I have a feeling you and I have discussed tea before lol. There's alot of tea lovers on this forum. Green tea is meant to help your body deal with the sugar from meals. Spreads out the sugar spike or something like that. I have dark chocolate in the evening sometimes too. I think you'll be ok :bunny: did you have a delicious Easter then? How are you doing, still trying IVF or what's your plan going forward?


----------



## Briss

2have4kids, thanks! that's interesting re clotting, definitely something to think about. 

my chemical is most likely just bad luck due to poor egg or more likely sperm cos DH was drinking a lot of beer during my cycle (am trying not to dwell on that too much cos it makes me so angry but we moved on and he is trying now)

that's so good that you were able to get some answers! Hoping this will make a difference on your next cycle and will get you a bfp. btw, have there been any further news on your eggs? is it at all possible to use your eggs as well as donors for your next cycle? 

I am not overweight (used to be slim, now more like average) but I do have a lot of fat on my body mainly around my waist. but my concern was that if I have insulin resistance and my muscles do not deal with sugar, as far as I understand from my reading my ovaries do not have the same resistance mechanism as muscles and they have insulin receptors so if muscles refuse to take on sugar ovaries have to take it on themselves which damages them and reduces egg quality. it also means pre mature aging and could explain my high FSH. I started taking lots of myo inositol which is supposed to help with insulin resistance and sugar cravings but now I am wandering if I am doing the right thing. I was just so sure I must have some form of insulin resistance. very confusing. 

Life without chocolate is hard cos I need to eat more to compensate. I am trying to eat more protein (also is said to be good for egg quality) and snack on nuts but it all leads to me putting on weight really fast (about 1-1.5 kg a week). maybe with time when I am used to little sugar I can reduce portion sizes. I did not have a delicious Easter cos I quit sugar 2 weeks ago just before Easter. I did have a piece of apple pie but that was it. 

I love tea! that's my refuge, I drink tea all the time but obviously not black tea, I drink a variety of herbal teas and absolutely love green tea. most recently I am trying to replace green tea with mate tea which also has some caffeine in it but unlike green tea it's alkaline. 

what's stevia? is it some sort of sugar substitute? I am trying to stay away from it all and would rather eat some dried fruit (they are obviously high on fruit sugar but they have excellent health properties as well) or good quality honey. 

I've been recovering after 2 failed IVFs and my cycle is a bit off. I started getting pre AF spotting out of the blue. I found an acupuncture practitioner who specialises on high FSH and am giving Chinese herbs another go in the hope that we can get my FSH down and get the NHS funding for a stim IVF. our urologist thinks that with DH's sperm count we have much better chances with stim IVF rather than natural as we need to have a choice of embryos but unfortunately my high FSH is in the way. I am waiting for my initial appointment for IVF (in May) and in the meantime DH is on hormonal treatment. the hope is that we can start the stim cycle in 1-2 months by which time his SA is improved and my FSH is lowered. I meant I have a right to dream :)


----------



## Wantaminime

Hi girls, I have an amateur question about the COQ10, I just bought a bottle today. Is this something that you take every day or does it have parameters, like stop taking after O, etc?


----------



## 2have4kids

Wantaminime said:


> Hi girls, I have an amateur question about the COQ10, I just bought a bottle today. Is this something that you take every day or does it have parameters, like stop taking after O, etc?

Hi Wantaminime, I used to take it twice/day, every day throughout the cycle. 400mg in the morning & 400 mg at night Ubiquinol with food as recommended by my fertility specialist.

Briss, my eggs are done. I don't show that I ovulate anymore and when I did it was very weak. I didn't respond in the slightest to stims and they used the highest doses on me knowing that I likely wouldn't respond (my fsh was 14). In 2012 my antral follie count was 2, after supplements like CoQ10 and DHEA it went up to 8 and on this month they did 450mg of Gonal F and none of my eggs grew, not even .01mm they all stayed exactly the same after 1.5 weeks. I should have got in there years before I did if I wanted a decent response. My body has equipment ready to handle a pregnancy just no eggs left :nope:

Bengal Spice from Celestial Seasonings is my FAVOURITE tea ever :happydance:


----------



## Briss

*Wantaminime*, I also take it every day: I take 400 coq10 (until I finish it and then will move to 300 Ubiquinol daily) and 100 Ubiquinol. I spread it throughout the day and try to take it with meals. 

*2have4kids*, I find it so hard to understand why this is happening to you when you are still so young and your FSH is actually OK (mine is much worse). I cannot believe this is all due poor egg reserve. Could it be that you have ovulation issue and maybe there is something alternative to kick start your ovulation? I am sorry if I am speaking out of turn I am just hoping that something can still be done but of course you know your body best. 

Your tea sounds lovely! tbh, I just buy herbs separately like red clover, nettles, raspberry leave etc and mix them in my tea pot. at work I just drink nettles, green or mate tea bags.


----------



## 2have4kids

Briss said:


> *2have4kids*, I find it so hard to understand why this is happening to you when you are still so young and your FSH is actually OK (mine is much worse). I cannot believe this is all due poor egg reserve. Could it be that you have ovulation issue and maybe there is something alternative to kick start your ovulation? I am sorry if I am speaking out of turn I am just hoping that something can still be done but of course you know your body best.
> 
> Your tea sounds lovely! tbh, I just buy herbs separately like red clover, nettles, raspberry leave etc and mix them in my tea pot. at work I just drink nettles, green or mate tea bags.

I've always wanted to try nettles, I hear they have a bite? My mother had 4 miscarriages and 2 stillborns before she had us and she tried for 8 years starting from the age of 30. At 38, she finally conceived and then again 2 years later. I think some of these things are highly genetic. My girlfriend has the same stuff as me, low antral follies, low responder expectancy and she's in her 20's. Her mom never had issues but we don't know how things are passed down. The gene for male pattern baldness potentially comes from the mother according to studies. Diminished Ovarian Reserves could also be from dad's side too somehow. I really am excited for them to learn more about the human genome. Epigenetics is another area of study I try to read a lot about. There's much we can do to influence a growing baby in the womb (which is why I prefer donor eggs to adoption).


----------



## Soanxious

Hi, I have ordered N-Acetyl cysteine, when is the best time to start it? and do you stop taking it when you get a bfp? or continue it? xx


----------



## Briss

2have4kids, nettles look like ordinary tea, I mean the colour and the taste is less herbal than camomile so it was the easiest herb to get used to. red clover and raspberry are far more "herbal" but then I only drink them before O. Only fresh nettle leaves "bite". I usually buy dry leaves and they are like any other herb.

genetic is hard cos we know so little. all my relatives on both sides are fertile and have at least 2 children but obviously no one had children in their late 30s&#8230; I am so scared deep down but must carry on fighting


----------

